# neues Soul oder was?



## ultraschwer (24. November 2017)

oder hab ich mich da heut verlesen?
Cool in silber.


----------



## orudne (24. November 2017)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> oder hab ich mich da heut verlesen?
> Cool in silber.



Ja, das Silber find ich auch schick!!
Interessante Geometrie!!

Wenn die Werte stimmen, dann ist das ja schon fast Geometron-lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (24. November 2017)

Nicht verlesen.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2017)

Falls mir einer der Experten hier erklären kann, warum das agile, weniger Abfahrts-orientierte Brüderchen vom BFe ein noch längeres Oberrohr als eben jenes bekommt, wäre ich ganz dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. November 2017)

Damit kann ich bzw. meine HWS wirklich gar nix anfangen. Ist das chrom? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Cy früher chrom unter Umweltaspekten kategorisch ausgeschlossen hatte.


----------



## Eaven (25. November 2017)

Es ist Lack, kein Chrom.


----------



## ultraschwer (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Falls mir einer der Experten hier erklären kann, warum das agile, weniger Abfahrts-orientierte Brüderchen vom BFe ein noch längeres Oberrohr als eben jenes bekommt, wäre ich ganz dankbar.


ist doch schon immer so, dass mehr cc orientierte Bikes ein längeres OR und DH orientierte ein kürzeres haben. also alles wie immer.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2017)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> ist doch schon immer so, dass mehr cc orientierte Bikes ein längeres OR und DH orientierte ein kürzeres haben. also alles wie immer.


Da hat er Recht. Und es ist immer noch ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, dass nur kurze Bikes agil sein können. Am Ende hilft tatsächlich nur fahren & überzeugen lassen @Hockdrik musst Dir wohl mal ein neues Soul raus lassen dafür


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

Farbe ist nicht so meins, aber der Rest sieht doch brauchbar aus. Die Gabel ist leider arschteuer... #leidergeil


----------



## Eaven (25. November 2017)

BFe und Soul hatten in der Vergangenheit immer die selben oder im letzten Modell ähnliche Geometrien. Ich finde das neue Soul ganz gelungen, es hat im Vergleich zum BFe auch noch einen kleinen Stummel-Monostay an den Sitzstreben. 

Händler Modus aus, Carsten Privat Modus ein: Warum man 2.6er Reifen auf so einem Bike fahren muss erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Ich hätte mir gewünscht das Soul hätte 142mm, mit 2.4er Reifen wäre es auch getan. 

Carsten Privat Modus aus, Händler Modus ein: Für die Leute die nur ein Bike besitzen und fahren wollen ist es dann mit zwei Laufradsätzen sicherlich der beste Allrounder im Cotic Portfolio.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

Anekdote am Rande. Erstere Satz des Kollegen auf mein babyblaues Bfe: "endlich ohne den Stummel hinten..."

Ganz ehrlich: finde es gut, dass wenigstens das Soul noch den Wishbone/monostay hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: finde es gut, dass wenigstens das Soul noch den Wishbone/monostay hat.


Pro Tip
Soul kaufen Bfe abstoßen


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Falls mir einer der Experten hier erklären kann, warum das agile, weniger Abfahrts-orientierte Brüderchen vom BFe ein noch längeres Oberrohr als eben jenes bekommt, wäre ich ganz dankbar.



Da kann ich mich nur dangerousD anschließen. Ein langer Reach ist NICHT zwingend wenig agil.

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass die optimale Geometrie vor allem eine Sache der optimalen Radlastverteilung ist, sprich es kommt auf "Front-Center" vs "Center-Rear" an um den Fahrer gut und zentral zu positionieren. Ist das nicht der Optimalfall muss man sich in eine unnatürliche Position zwingen. Das passiert z.B. wenn das Front-Center zu lang ist und die Kettenstreben dabei immer kürzer werden, daher bin ich mittlerweile auch ein Fan von nicht maximal kurzen Kettenstreben.

Ein agiles Fahrverhalten bekommt man unter anderem durch einen nicht ganz so flachen Lenkwinkel. Sehr flache Lenkwinkel, wie ihn z.B. das BFe Gen5 mit einer langen Gabel hat, machen sich vor allem oder eher ausschließlich im Steilen gut, im flacheren Terrain neigt das Vorderrad bei einem so flachen Lenkwinkel schon dazu, in die Kurve zu kippen. Das Soul hat mit kürzeren Gabeln für die es ausgelegt ist einen steileren Lenkwinkel.
Jetzt kommt wieder die Radlastverteilung ins Spiel. Die finde ich am BFe Gen5 super, man steht in der Grundposition schon ziemlich richtig und muss nicht mehr viel machen um Druck ans Vorderrad zu bekommen. Das braucht an einem weniger abfahrtsorientieren Rad nicht anders zu sein, "genau richtig stehen" ist überall gut, sogar an einem Rennrad . Dank steilerem Lenkwinkel kann also der Reach ruhig länger werden um die "Front-Center" Länge gleich zu lassen.

Von daher... ich finde das rein von der Theorie her schon ziemlich sinnvoll so wie Cy es designed hat mit dem langen Reach 
Mich überrascht eher, dass der Lenkwinkel nicht noch etwas steiler ist... mit 140er Gabel 66° im Sag ist schon immer noch recht abfahrtsorientiert, das ist identisch mit dem was das BFe mit derselben Gabel hätte.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Pro Tip
> Soul kaufen Bfe abstoßen


Das war jetzt zu subtil ;-)

@Eaven: hast Du schon Gewichte vom Soul Rahmen?


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur dangerousD anschließen. Ein langer Reach ist NICHT zwingend wenig agil.
> 
> Ich finde komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis, dass die optimale Geometrie vor allem eine Sache der optimalen Radlastverteilung ist, sprich es kommt auf "Front-Center" vs "Center-Rear" an um den Fahrer gut und zentral zu positionieren. Ist das nicht der Optimalfall muss man sich in eine unnatürliche Position zwingen. Das passiert z.B. wenn das Front-Center zu lang ist und die Kettenstreben dabei immer kürzer werden, daher bin ich mittlerweile auch ein Fan von nicht maximal kurzen Kettenstreben.
> 
> ...


Das Bfe hat jetzt bei mir nur den donnersberg gesehen. Aktuell muß ich darauf achten mich weit nach vorne zu lehnen, das hatte ich beim black grape nicht. Richtig steil war noch nicht dabei. Bin noch nicht überzeugt von der Geometrie. Aber man passt sich ja schnell an. Ich warte noch darauf dass es klick macht.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das Bfe hat jetzt bei mir nur den donnersberg gesehen. Aktuell muß ich darauf achten mich weit nach vorne zu lehnen, das hatte ich beim black grape nicht. Richtig steil war noch nicht dabei. Bin noch nicht überzeugt von der Geometrie. Aber man passt sich ja schnell an. Ich warte noch darauf dass es klick macht.



Das mit dem bewusst nach vorne zwingen hatte ich massiv bei der neuen 26er Geo, da hab ich auf der ersten Abfahrt gleich mal ein paar Beinahe-Abgänge weil ich das Vorderrad verloren hab wie ein Anfänger. An beiden 27ern, also Geo "alt" und Gen5 passt das wieder, ich stell mich lässig ungezwungen drauf und wenn's nicht granatenmäßig steil wird kann ich genauso stehen bleiben. Es fühlt sich schon arg nach vorne gestreckt an, was wohl auch an meinen Stummelärmchen liegen mag, aber halt nicht "gezwungen" sondern ich steh da ganz natürlich so und muss mich auch nicht drauf konzentrieren da zu bleiben so wie beim neuen 26er. Vielleicht hab ich mich über die verschiedenen Iterationen ja auch schon etwas sanfter dran gewöhnt, wer weiß  Zur alten grape Geo ist es halt schon ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @Eaven: hast Du schon Gewichte vom Soul Rahmen?



4,5 lbs = 2,04kg in M sagt die Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

Ansonsten vielen Dank für Eure Gedanken zu meinem Thema "zu lang? trotzdem agil?"!

Ich spüre ja selbst, dass es hier auch darum geht, einfach mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren und aus der Komfortzone des Bekannten heraus zu gehen.

Mein Thema ist, dass ich aktuell schon - also beim Solaris MK1 etc. - immer gerne die Rahmen lieber eine Nr kleiner fahre.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

Willst Du unbedingt wieder zurück zu 27.5?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Willst Du unbedingt wieder zurück zu 27.5?



Gute Frage. Nein, was ich wirklich glaube zu wollen, ist eine kürzere Kettenstrebe. Also etwas mehr Agilität als wie mit der 435mm Kettenstrebe beim Solaris. Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich von meinem alten 26er Soul vermisse. 27,5er bin ich noch nicht gefahren (außer als Hinterrad im Solaris).


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

Und wenn ich jetzt Scyllas front center/rear center Theorie folge, habe ich Bedenken bei zu langen Oberrohren.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2017)

Auf die Gefahr hin jemandem das Geschäft zu vermasseln: das Solaris geht schon Recht gut Rum. Die aktuelle Geo ist weniger verspielt. Wohlgemerkt gehe ich von Bfe Gen5 aus.


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Geo ist weniger verspielt. Wohlgemerkt gehe ich von Bfe Gen5 aus.



also Soul Gen4 27,5 für mich 
 (oder Stif Morf)


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ansonsten vielen Dank für Eure Gedanken zu meinem Thema "zu lang? trotzdem agil?"!
> 
> Ich spüre ja selbst, dass es hier auch darum geht, einfach mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren und aus der Komfortzone des Bekannten heraus zu gehen.
> 
> Mein Thema ist, dass ich aktuell schon - also beim Solaris MK1 etc. - immer gerne die Rahmen lieber eine Nr kleiner fahre.





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt Scyllas front center/rear center Theorie folge, habe ich Bedenken bei zu langen Oberrohren.



Was ist denn Deine Definition von „agil“? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Dass längere Kettenstreben z.B. einen Manual erschweren (aber nicht unmöglich machen), liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wenn Du gern über das Hinterrad steuerst, sind kürzere KS ebenfalls hilfreich.  ABER: willst Du schnell und flüssig einen Trail ballern, hilft entspanntes mittig stehen im Rad. Deshalb die längere Front. Das mittig stehen wird durch längere KS noch unterstützt, und das Rad fährt sprichwörtlich wie auf Schienen um die Kurve - gleichmäßige Lastverteilung auf beide Räder, ohne dass Du Dich großartig anstrengen musst. Das Risiko bei kurzen KS gerade in flacheren Stücken ist - bedingt durch den dann automatisch weiter hinten liegenden Schwerpunkt im Bezug auf den Radstand - Verlust von Druck auf dem Vorderrad. D.h. gerade bei kürzeren KS musst Du aktiv nach vorn gehen, um in flacheren Stücken ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben. Und das trägt wiederum zu früheren Ermüdung bei... gerade auf längeren Abfahrten spürbar (also vor allem außerhalb Stuttgarts  - teste mal die Alpen). Aber auch in Stuttgart ermöglicht Dir das längere Rad entspanntere Ausfahrten - Du wirst später müde, kannst also länger fahren. Habe ich alles selbst durch, seit dem Umstieg auf 29 mit dem Solaris und Mut zu längerer Geo & KS.
Und ich war sehr überrascht, wie leichtfüßig selbst mein XL Banshee mit knapp 1250mm Radstand sich um Spitzkehren zirkeln lässt... auch hier hilft entspannt mittig stehen. 

Sicher sehr extrem, aber die Jungs von Pole zeigen, wie gut auch lange Geos um die Ecke gehen und warum: https://polebicycles.com/how-to-turn-a-long-bike-through-a-tight-corner/

Soviel von mir


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2017)

Ach ja, habe ich schon erwähnt, wie geil ich die neuen Farbkombos finde? Sehr gelungen, selbst (oder gerade) die Anleihe bei Team Telekom


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

- Agilität bedeutet für mich: das Hinterrad folgt mir auch durch enge Anlieger und Wechselkurven willig und unterstützt enge Radien
- Traktion auf der Vorderachse ist für mich ein Muss, direktes Einlenken etc., bloß kein Untersteuern
- Nervösität bei hohen Geschwindikeiten war für mich hingegen nie ein Problem, zu viel "Durchpflüge"-Laufruhe finde ich sogar langweilig


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Was ist denn Deine Definition von „agil“? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Dass längere Kettenstreben z.B. einen Manual erschweren (aber nicht unmöglich machen), liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wenn Du gern über das Hinterrad steuerst, sind kürzere KS ebenfalls hilfreich.  ABER: willst Du schnell und flüssig einen Trail ballern, hilft entspanntes mittig stehen im Rad. Deshalb die längere Front. Das mittig stehen wird durch längere KS noch unterstützt, und das Rad fährt sprichwörtlich wie auf Schienen um die Kurve - gleichmäßige Lastverteilung auf beide Räder, ohne dass Du Dich großartig anstrengen musst. Das Risiko bei kurzen KS gerade in flacheren Stücken ist - bedingt durch den dann automatisch weiter hinten liegenden Schwerpunkt im Bezug auf den Radstand - Verlust von Druck auf dem Vorderrad. D.h. gerade bei kürzeren KS musst Du aktiv nach vorn gehen, um in flacheren Stücken ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben. Und das trägt wiederum zu früheren Ermüdung bei... gerade auf längeren Abfahrten spürbar (also vor allem außerhalb Stuttgarts  - teste mal die Alpen). Aber auch in Stuttgart ermöglicht Dir das längere Rad entspanntere Ausfahrten - Du wirst später müde, kannst also länger fahren. Habe ich alles selbst durch, seit dem Umstieg auf 29 mit dem Solaris und Mut zu längerer Geo & KS.



Würde ich voll unterschreiben. Ich glaub am Gen5 könnten die KS sogar noch einen Tick länger ohne dass das stören würde (evtl wäre das gerade für die größeren Rahmengrößen positiv... im Idealfall sollten die KS ja eh mit der Rahmengröße mitwachsen finde ich).
Ketzerisch formuliert: Wer das Hinterrad auf dem Boden um die Kurve zerrt macht eh was falsch  und Luft ist überall gleich nachgiebig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ketzerisch formuliert: Wer das Hinterrad auf dem Boden um die Kurve zerrt macht eh was falsch  und Luft ist überall gleich nachgiebig



Genau richtig formuliert


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2017)

OK, wenn man die Bike-Technik mit Fahrtechnik kompensieren kann und will, ist eine ausgewogene Geo natürlich obsolet.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

Da hast du jetzt was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Es ging ja gerade darum, dass eine ausgewogene Geo erstrebenswert ist. Nur dass eine ausgewogene Geo eben auch lang (in allen Belangen) sein kann.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> OK, wenn man die Bike-Technik mit Fahrtechnik kompensieren kann und will, ist eine ausgewogene Geo natürlich obsolet.


Komm‘ einfach mal wieder vorbei und fahre eine Runde mit meinem L-Solaris. Das ist ausgewogen lang  Danach reden wir weiter


----------



## Schwimmer (26. November 2017)

Mir gefällt das neue Soul sehr gut, besonders die Variante in Orange. 

Das Soul ist keine CC-Schecke, aber auch kein Enduro-Bike.
Es ist ein Bike mit einem sehr großen Einsatzgebiet wozu S4 und S5 wohl eher nicht dazu gehört.
Das hat Cy auch 'mal angemerkt, weil das Orginal-Trail-Bike immer zum BFe als CC-Schneggle dargestellt wird.


----------



## GT97 (26. November 2017)

Wo gibt es denn die Infos?
Und was ist das für ein Lack? Dachte auch erst an an Chrom  Der Lack sieht tlw. extrem glänzend, dann wieder wie normaler Silberlack aus.
Gibt es auch Infos bez. neuen Farben beim Solaris?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. November 2017)

Die Farbe ist mega. Vor allem mit den pinken decals. Wie ein 80er bmx.


----------



## Schwimmer (26. November 2017)

GT97 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Infos?
> Und was ist das für ein Lack? Dachte auch erst an an Chrom  Der Lack sieht tlw. extrem glänzend, dann wieder wie normaler Silberlack aus.
> Gibt es auch Infos bez. neuen Farben beim Solaris?



Das kann der gloss gunmetal oder metallic champagne-Farbton sein wie er auch bei anderen Modellen schon eingesetzt wurde. Mehr wird uns ja der Carsten sagen können, falls er schon was sagen darf.
Das mit den verschiedenen Glanzgraden ist mir auch aufgefallen, ist dann der Ausleuchtung der Aufnahme geschuldet.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

Nö. Der von Cotic 'Mercury' genannte Farbton ist definitiv anders und das Glänzen liegt nicht (nur) an der Ausleuchtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

Der Artur hatte vor einiger Zeit Bilder von gepulverten Rahmen gezeigt, die ähnlich aussahen. Chromat oder so...


----------



## John_Boy (27. November 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> BFe und Soul hatten in der Vergangenheit immer die selben oder im letzten Modell ähnliche Geometrien. Ich finde das neue Soul ganz gelungen, es hat im Vergleich zum BFe auch noch einen kleinen Stummel-Monostay an den Sitzstreben.
> Händler Modus aus, Carsten Privat Modus ein: Warum man 2.6er Reifen auf so einem Bike fahren muss erschließt sich mir noch nicht. Ich hätte mir gewünscht das Soul hätte 142mm, mit 2.4er Reifen wäre es auch getan.


Hat der Stummel auch irgendwelche Vorteile ? Sonst ist es Geschmacksache, mir gefällts nicht besonders.
Vor der Eisdiele können die reifen nicht breit genug sein. Überall sonst reichen 2.4



scylla schrieb:


> und Luft ist überall gleich nachgiebig


genau genommen nicht, aber der Unterschied ist kaum spürbar

BRG war, ist, wird immer sein die schönste Farbe die ein Soul haben kann.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

Webseite des neuen Souls ist jetzt auch für nicht Newsletter-Abonnenten erreichbar:
https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul


----------



## GT97 (27. November 2017)

https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul


----------



## GT97 (27. November 2017)

Alte Info.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

GT97 schrieb:


> Alte Info.



Naja, Du hast sie 30 Sek nach mir gepostet, das gilt glaube ich noch als "gleichzeitig" und nicht als "alt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (27. November 2017)

Ich wusste es  Nein, das bezieht sich auf meinen eigenen zweiten Post (#41). Ich hatte noch eine andere Solaris-Seite gefunden und dachte, die wäre evtl. auch neu. Ist aber eine alte Version, deshalb "alte Info". Ist missverständlich, ich weiß.


----------



## GT97 (27. November 2017)

Und jetzt offiziell:
http://www.cotic.co.uk/news/
Dieses Mercury sieht echt sehr interessant aus. Da könnte man schwach werden


----------



## Schwimmer (27. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Webseite des neuen Souls ist jetzt auch für nicht Newsletter-Abonnenten erreichbar:
> https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul




Vielen Dank ... 
.... mir wurde am Samstag sehr freundlich geholfen ...    



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Nö. Der von Cotic 'Mercury' genannte Farbton ist definitiv anders und das Glänzen liegt nicht (nur) an der Ausleuchtung.



Ja, stimmt ... 
Auf zwei der drei Fotos ist es eher matt bzw seidenmatt und beim dritten glänzend ... 
Wir werden ja noch zukünftig noch ein paar andere Bilder sehen ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Auf zwei der drei Fotos ist es eher matt bzw seidenmatt und beim dritten glänzend ...



typisch Cotic, schwer zu fotografieren


----------



## Schwimmer (27. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> typisch Cotic, schwer zu fotografieren



Es bleibt spannend ...


----------



## dangerousD (27. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wir werden ja noch zukünftig noch ein paar andere Bilder sehen ...



Spätestens wenn Du Dein neues gekauft und aufgebaut hast 
Evtl. kommt Dir ja auch @Hockdrik zuvor


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Du Dein neues gekauft und aufgebaut hast
> Evtl. kommt Dir ja auch @Hockdrik zuvor


Wetten?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. November 2017)

Mein bfe classic in M hatte 585 mm eff TT. Und ich fuhr es gerne mit 55mm Vorbau. Jetzt hat XS 588mm. Crazy.


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mein bfe classic in M hatte 585 mm eff TT. Und ich fuhr es gerne mit 55mm Vorbau. Jetzt hat XS 588mm. Crazy.


Ja, ich greife ab und an ins Leere ;-)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (27. November 2017)

Hehehe. Naja, bikedesign kann sich nicht an alten kranken Männern orientieren. Für mich wäre ein 638mm Rahmen Folter. S mit 610mm wäre noch ok. Aber dann braucht es nen Besenstiel als Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (27. November 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Du Dein neues gekauft und aufgebaut hast
> Evtl. kommt Dir ja auch @Hockdrik zuvor



Das kann gut sein ...


a.nienie schrieb:


> Wetten?



Auf wen  

Bei mir steht erstmal:
"Pimp my bike"
auf dem Programm



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mein bfe classic in M hatte 585 mm eff TT. Und ich fuhr es gerne mit 55mm Vorbau. Jetzt hat XS 588mm. Crazy.



Tja, so schaut's aus ...
... und noch früher war dann 71° was für Racer, 70° galt als neutral  und ab 69° galt es eher sehr träge im Lenkverhalten und schon fast ein Downhiller ...


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Evtl. kommt Dir ja auch @Hockdrik zuvor





a.nienie schrieb:


> Wetten?



Lest Ihr beiden eigentlich heimlich meine Emails mit oder wieso seid Ihr Euch da so sicher?  Oder gibt es da eine zwangsläufige, von außen sichtbare Logik, die nur ich noch nicht wahrhaben will?


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Lest Ihr beiden eigentlich heimlich meine Emails mit oder wieso seid Ihr Euch da so sicher?  Oder gibt es da eine zwangsläufige, von außen sichtbare Logik, die nur ich noch nicht wahrhaben will?


Letzteres.


----------



## Marzocchi (27. November 2017)

Also ich bin eingefleischter Cotic Fan und gerne bereit neue Ideen auszuprobieren. Ich habe mich seit Wochen auf das neue Soul gefreut und jeden Tag geschaut ob es Neuigkeiten gibt. Jetzt wo das Geheimnis gelüftet ist, bin ich etwas überrascht. Das hatte ich vom Soul so nicht erwartet. Moderne Geometrie schön und gut. Das sieht mir aber nun etwas nach "wer hat den Längsten" aus.
Ich bin 183cm und habe relativ lange Beine. Auf einem M ist mir das Sitzrohr viel zu kurz. Auf L geht es so gerade - aber so einen kurzen Vorbau gibt es kaum. Ich war irgendwie schon davon ausgegangen, dass ich es mir sowieso zulege. Jetzt wo es da ist, möchte ich es gerne mal fahren. Ungefahren bestellen werde ich es aber auf keinen Fall. Ausprobieren ab wann lang zu lang ist dürfen erstmal andere


----------



## Schwimmer (27. November 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Lest Ihr beiden eigentlich heimlich meine Emails mit ...



Was glaubst Du denn ???    



Hockdrik schrieb:


> ... Oder gibt es da eine zwangsläufige, von außen sichtbare Logik, die nur ich noch nicht wahrhaben will?



... auch das ...    



Marzocchi schrieb:


> Also ich bin eingefleischter Cotic Fan und gerne bereit neue Ideen auszuprobieren. Ich habe mich seit Wochen auf das neue Soul gefreut und jeden Tag geschaut ob es Neuigkeiten gibt. Jetzt wo das Geheimnis gelüftet ist, bin ich etwas überrascht. Das hatte ich vom Soul so nicht erwartet. Moderne Geometrie schön und gut. Das sieht mir aber nun etwas nach "wer hat den Längsten" aus.
> Ich bin 183cm und habe relativ lange Beine. Auf einem M ist mir das Sitzrohr viel zu kurz. Auf L geht es so gerade - aber so einen kurzen Vorbau gibt es kaum. Ich war irgendwie schon davon ausgegangen, dass ich es mir sowieso zulege. Jetzt wo es da ist, möchte ich es gerne mal fahren. Ungefahren bestellen werde ich es aber auf keinen Fall. Ausprobieren ab wann lang zu lang ist dürfen erstmal andere



Ich saß letztes Jahr auf dem Argon Geolution und war ernüchtert, das war zwar in S und mit dicken Dingern als Reifen ...
.... das fühlte sich wie Trekker fahren an ...


----------



## Ridge.Racer (27. November 2017)

Hätte beim Soul auch auf eine gemäßigte Geo getippt. Dass das Soul jetzt noch das Bfe übertrifft ist schon bemerkenswert. Vielleicht sollte man langsam ein X vor das L setzen, dann stimmen die Maße wieder 

Zu meinen zwei Coootics wird sich jetzt auch ein langes Fully gesellen. Kein Cotic aber genau so lang wie die neuen. Bin gespannt wie sich solche  Riesen Schiffe fahren lassen.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. November 2017)

Marzocchi schrieb:


> Also ich bin eingefleischter Cotic Fan und gerne bereit neue Ideen auszuprobieren. Ich habe mich seit Wochen auf das neue Soul gefreut und jeden Tag geschaut ob es Neuigkeiten gibt. Jetzt wo das Geheimnis gelüftet ist, bin ich etwas überrascht. Das hatte ich vom Soul so nicht erwartet. Moderne Geometrie schön und gut. (...) Ich war irgendwie schon davon ausgegangen, dass ich es mir sowieso zulege. Jetzt wo es da ist, möchte ich es gerne mal fahren. (...)



der Text hätte so auch von mir sein können, geht mir 1:1 genauso 
wobei ich evtl. das Wagnis dennoch eingehe und zwar im Wesentlichen aus dem Vertrauen in Cy glückliches Geo-Händchen (Fanboy Alert) heraus und auf ein paar glaubwürdige "Long"-Fürsprecher hier im Forum 

Sam kommt ja leider nicht nach D... :-/


----------



## scylla (28. November 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mein bfe classic in M hatte 585 mm eff TT. Und ich fuhr es gerne mit 55mm Vorbau. Jetzt hat XS 588mm. Crazy.



Zeiten ändern sich 
Früher fuhr man mit 80mm Elastomergabeln "Downhill". Heute gibt es Fully und Dropper-Post für XC 
Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. Ich für meinen Teil freu mich wie ein Schnitzel über die neuen Geos, auch wenn ich einen anderen Teil der Entwicklung (Plus-Reifen, Laufradgrößen-Gschiss...) ziemlich überflüssig finden 



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Aber dann braucht es nen Besenstiel als Sattelstütze.



Das ist die Gefahr, die von den langen Geos ausgeht und die die kurzen Menschen dann zu spüren bekommen  Hab ich vor einiger Zeit schon beobachtet, dass plötzlich 1,80 Männner die sich nicht auf einen langen Reach einlassen wollen, dann einen S Rahmen fahren wollen und sich über zu kurze Sitzrohre beschweren. Ne Zeitlang wurde das auch so umgesetzt, und die Sitzrohre bei einigen Herstellern wurden lang und länger bei Größe S. Fand ich ziemlich beknackt.
Dabei gibt es doch mittlerweile so schöne lange Sattelstützen. Ne Revive 185 hat eine Länge von satten 480mm z.B. Die Moveloc 200 hat sogar über 500mm Länge. Durch die größere Bauhöhe der Remotestützen ist die "effektive" Sitzrohrlänge ja dann eh wieder länger. Ich hab lange auf eine Remotestütze verzichtet, weil ich die Sitzrohrlängen in Größe S eh schon grenzwertig LANG finde und mir die zusätzliche Bauhöhe von so einer Stütze nicht noch obendrauf binden wollte. Wer sich heutzutage ernsthaft noch über zu kurze Sitzrohre beschwert ist echt an irgendwas vorbeigeschrammt 




Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich saß letztes Jahr auf dem Argon Geolution und war ernüchtert, das war zwar in S und mit dicken Dingern als Reifen ...
> .... das fühlte sich wie Trekker fahren an ...



mal ohne die dicken Dinger als Reifen probieren...
Reifen tragen unheimlich viel zum Fahrgefühl bei. Und die dicken Dinger sind immer Trekker. Damit kannste das wendigste CC-Bike in einen trägen Laster verwandeln.

Edit: sorry Dennis, da ist wohl irgendwas beim Zitieren schief gegangen. Behoben...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. November 2017)

Das letzte ist nicht mein Zitat...
Ansonsten, das ist für mich keine Modesache. Auch keine ewig gestrige Verweigerung. Ich habe auf so einer Streckbank Schmerzen. Meine Nachbarn übrigens sogar noch mehr. Bin allerdings Mitte 40 und die sogar Ende 40. Also, vermutlich einfach nicht die Zielgruppe. Ca. 600 TT finde ich bei 181cm  prima...mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (28. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Soul sehr gut, besonders die Variante in Orange.
> 
> Das Soul ist keine CC-Schecke, aber auch kein Enduro-Bike.
> Es ist ein Bike mit einem sehr großen Einsatzgebiet wozu S4 und S5 wohl eher nicht dazu gehört.
> Das hat Cy auch 'mal angemerkt, weil das Orginal-Trail-Bike immer zum BFe als CC-Schneggle dargestellt wird.



Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und interessiere mich für den neuen Soul in XS. Allerdings der Einsatz des Bikes soll Enduro und bis inkl. S4 sein.
Ich würde mir gerne Bfe in XS kaufen, gibt es leider nicht.
Ich denke die aktuelle Geometrie und eine 2kg Stahlrahmen ist auch für diesen zweck sehr gut geeignet, oder nicht?
Ich will mit dem Bike keine 2 m Drops ins Flat springen aber bis zu S4 muss es schon geeignet sein.

Gibt´s schon Bilder einer XS Rahmen?


----------



## radzwei (28. November 2017)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und interessiere mich für den neuen Soul in XS. Allerdings der Einsatz des Bikes soll Enduro und bis inkl. S4 sein.
> Ich würde mir gerne Bfe in XS kaufen, gibt es leider nicht.
> Ich denke die aktuelle Geometrie und eine 2kg Stahlrahmen ist auch für diesen zweck sehr gut geeignet, oder nicht?
> ...


----------



## Schwimmer (28. November 2017)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und interessiere mich für den neuen Soul in XS. Allerdings der Einsatz des Bikes soll Enduro und bis inkl. S4 sein.
> Ich würde mir gerne Bfe in XS kaufen, gibt es leider nicht.
> Ich denke die aktuelle Geometrie und eine 2kg Stahlrahmen ist auch für diesen zweck sehr gut geeignet, oder nicht?
> ...



Hi Pirania65,

Wie groß bist Du denn?
Das BFe in S ist für 1,65-1,73m laut der Tabelle von Cy gut einsetzbar.

Für Deinen Einsatzbereich ist das BFe wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## Pirania65 (28. November 2017)

Bfe in S schon probiert und alles bis auf das Sitzrohr gut passt.
Bin 162 cm klein / Schrittlänge 74 cm.
365 mm Sitzrohr ist perfekt.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das letzte ist nicht mein Zitat...
> Ansonsten, das ist für mich keine Modesache. Auch keine ewig gestrige Verweigerung. Ich habe auf so einer Streckbank Schmerzen. Meine Nachbarn übrigens sogar noch mehr. Bin allerdings Mitte 40 und die sogar Ende 40. Also, vermutlich einfach nicht die Zielgruppe. Ca. 600 TT finde ich bei 181cm  prima...mit kurzem Vorbau.




Geschmäcker sind verschieden, und wenn's um Schmerzen geht ist eh der Spaß vorbei.
Ich kenn einen noch 10cm größeren Kerl, der das alte (unter 600mm TT) BFe in 16'' fährt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2017)

TT ist fast egal, je nach Geschmack und Trainingszustand (des Rückens).

Im Gelände ist die Reach viel wichtiger. Aber hast du ja schon erwähnt.

Aber wenn man nen langen Radstand will (wie er ja scheins für das Enduro-Rennformat gebraucht/gewollt/gefordert wird), kommt kaum um n langes TT rum, ohne die Geo ganz zu verhunzen.

Mir scheint, der Trend geht immer mehr zu "Lieber den etwas einfacheren Trail schnell als den schwierigeren langsam fahren" – Flowtrail-mäßig. Lange Radstände haben so um Kurven rum auch Nachteile.



scylla schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich einen anderen Teil der Entwicklung (Plus-Reifen, Laufradgrößen-Gschiss...) ziemlich überflüssig finden



Warum denn Plusreifen? Der Rollwiderstand sinkt, der Grip (leider auch das Gewicht) steigt. So ein Nobby Nic in 2,6 muss doch ein super Kompromiss sein, wenn man jetzt ne längere, langweilige Anfahrt zum Trail hat. Und mit 800 Gramm geht der auch gewichtsmäßig in Ordnung.



scylla schrieb:


> mal ohne die dicken Dinger als Reifen probieren...
> Reifen tragen unheimlich viel zum Fahrgefühl bei. Und die dicken Dinger sind immer Trekker. Damit kannste das wendigste CC-Bike in einen trägen Laster verwandeln.



Klar. Aber das dürfte mehr am Gewicht liegen als an der Breite. Wenn du jetzt n 1400g-Reifen auf'n CC-Bike schnallst, dann fährt sich das natürlich bescheiden. Aber unter 2,35 würde ich nicht mehr gehen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Lange Radstände haben so um Kurven rum auch Nachteile.



Kommt auf die Kurventechnik an 
Mir wär bis jetzt noch keiner aufgefallen. Dabei fahr ich deutlich lieber schwierig und langsam als einfach und schnell.

Ich bevorzuge allerdings auch einen langen Reach gegenüber einem langen Radstand 
(Muss ich den Witz kennzeichnen?)



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Warum denn Plusreifen? Der Rollwiderstand sinkt, der Grip (leider auch das Gewicht) steigt. So ein Nobby Nic in 2,6 muss doch ein super Kompromiss sein, wenn man jetzt ne längere, langweilige Anfahrt zum Trail hat. Und mit 800 Gramm geht der auch gewichtsmäßig in Ordnung.



Gegen 2,6'' hab ich auch nix, das werde ich mir im kommenden Sommer auch mal am Hinterrad vom Leichtlaufradsatz "antun". Das gilt aber auch noch nicht als echtes Plus, oder?
Die wirklich dicken Reifen sind mir zu walkend-unpräzise und zu bouncy, gibt vielleicht einem unerfahrenen Fahrer Sicherheit weil es einfacher über alles drüber läuft und mehr Fehler verzeiht, aber um präzise zu fahren ist es mir aus oben genannten Gründen nix, und um mit einem Hardtail die Bremse offen zu lassen braucht man mit einer 800g Karkasse auf 2,6'' verteilt gar nicht erst anfangen, oder muss Rennrad-Druck reinknallen (womit sich die ganze Breitreifen-Geschichte direkt ad absurdum führt, weil der Gag daran ja sein soll, dass man wenig Luftdruck fahren können soll). Ich will das Zeug weder zum Stempeln noch zum Stolpern haben. Da bevorzuge ich was normalbreites mit ordentlich dicker Karkasse, das Gewicht finde ich an der Stelle auch ziemlich sinnvoll eingesetzt.

Dass der Grip steigt, muss mir übrigens erst mal jemand glaubhaft nachweisen, so lange halte ich es für ein Gerücht. Zumindest bei den Reifen, die real produziert werden. Wenn man Nobby Nic 2,0 mit Nobby Nic 2,6 vergleicht sicherlich. Aber den Plus-Reifen, der auch nur ansatzweise mit einem Baron 2,5 oder Kaiser mithalten könnte, den müsstest du mir erst mal zeigen, dann geb ich dir einen aus.

Als Cruiser-Rad hab ich ein Fatbike. Wenn schon denn schon. Stolpern hab ich damit mal ausprobiert. Stempeln auch. Geht, so wie alles geht, wenn man wirklich will. Ist aber bei Tageslicht betrachtet kagge. Als Cruiser-Rad ist es zumindest lustig und an der Eisdiele hab ich den Plusern eins über


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Kurventechnik an


Klar, wenn man die Technik hat. Aber der lange Radstand machts nicht gerade einfacher. Der soll ja eben dafür sorgen, dass das Rad gut geradeaus läuft.



scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bevorzuge allerdings auch einen langen Reach gegenüber einem langen Radstand
> (Muss ich den Witz kennzeichnen?)


Ja.



scylla schrieb:


> Gegen 2,6'' hab ich auch nix, das werde ich mir im kommenden Sommer auch mal am Hinterrad vom Leichtlaufradsatz "antun". Das gilt aber auch noch nicht als echtes Plus, oder?..



k.A., bin noch keinen gefahren. Aber ich finde den Schritt vom 2,25 NN zum (damals) 2,4er schon dramatisch. Wenn 2,6 noch mal so ein Plus gibt ... wow.
Ggü den lang üblichen Breiten (max. 2,5 im DH) gilt der schon als Plus. Als Plüschen vielleicht.



scylla schrieb:


> Die wirklich dicken Reifen sind mir zu walkend-unpräzise und zu bouncy, ..


Kann mir vorstellen, dass da die Entwicklung noch vieles verbessern wird.



scylla schrieb:


> Die wirklich dicken Reifen sind mir zu walkend-unpräzise und zu bouncy, gibt vielleicht einem unerfahrenen Fahrer Sicherheit weil es einfacher über alles drüber läuft und mehr Fehler verzeiht,


Ja sicher, das ist der Sinn. Die Schwierigkeit einfach überfahren.



scylla schrieb:


> ...Hardtail ... 800g Karkasse auf 2,6'' [sonst] Rennrad-Druck [oder] Stempeln [und] Stolpern haben. Da bevorzuge ich was normalbreites mit ordentlich dicker Karkasse, das Gewicht finde ich an der Stelle auch ziemlich sinnvoll eingesetzt.


Für diesen recht speziellen Bereich bist du sicher im recht.



scylla schrieb:


> Dass der Grip steigt, muss mir übrigens erst mal jemand glaubhaft nachweisen, so lange halte ich es für ein Gerücht. Zumindest bei den Reifen, die real produziert werden. Wenn man Nobby Nic 2,0 mit Nobby Nic 2,6 vergleicht sicherlich.
> Aber den Plus-Reifen, der auch nur ansatzweise mit einem Baron 2,5 oder Kaiser mithalten könnte, den müsstest du mir erst mal zeigen, dann geb ich dir einen aus.



Sicher. Aber da liegt der Grip vor allem an der Gummi-Mischungen. Schon mit zu vielen Reifenmachern gesprochen. Ein paar Sachen gehen einfach nicht. Grip=Rollwiderstand. Manche machen das besser, manche schlechter. Leider heißt ein hoher Rollwiderstand nicht automatisch viel Grip. Niedriger Rollwiderstand und viel Grip heißt dann meistens auch teuer.

Aber mit Baron und Kaiser bewegen wir uns ja wieder Richtung Spezialbereich. Plus soll mehr die Allrounder bedienen, die nicht zu viel über Fahrtechnik nachdenken sondern nur ein wenig rumrollern wollen. Dabei fühlen sie sich besser, wenn sie den schwierigeren Trail schaffen. Auch wenn's nur an den Reifen lag.
Fast wie E-Bike. Plus soll biken denen, die nicht zu viel"Hirn" investieren wollen, einfacher machen. Und ich denke, das sind die meisten Kunden.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen, dass da die Entwicklung noch vieles verbessern wird.



Ich tu mir schwer mit der Vorstellung, wie das gehen soll. Ein ungedämpfter Gummiball bleibt ein ungedämpfter Gummiball. Wenn du wenig Luft rein tust wird er sich stark deformieren wenn du drauf drückst. Wenn du schräg drauf drückst deformiert er sich schräg. Je größer er wird, desto mehr kann er sich deformieren. Das ganze seitlich steifer machen könntest du nur, indem du die Wandstärke erhöhst oder die Wandung steifer machst. Wandstärke erhöhen = mehr Gewicht, will keiner haben. Wandung steifer = Komfort und Anschmiegsamkeit geht verloren, Plus führt sich ad absurdum. Sowas ähnliches wie "Dämpfung" könntest du ebenfalls nur über den Einsatz von Material bekommen, sprich auch hier Wandstärke erhöhen. Wandstärke erhöhen = mehr Gewicht, etc.
Wie es sich verhält liegt einfach im Prinzip der Sache. Wer es haben will mit allen Eigenheiten die es hat, soll es gerne nehmen. Das ist ja das Schöne, jeder kann sich aussuchen und jeder Geschmack wird bedient.



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Plus soll mehr die Allrounder bedienen, die nicht zu viel über Fahrtechnik nachdenken sondern nur ein wenig rumrollern wollen.



Das Cotic-Forum ist aber ein ziemlich ungeeigneter Bereich um über diesen Anwendungsfall zu reden 
(Wer mal auf einem Cotic Treffen war weiß was ich meine )


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2017)

Wie wahr. Dazu braucht man nicht mal auf einem Treffen gewesen sein.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. November 2017)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Bfe in S schon probiert und alles bis auf das Sitzrohr gut passt.
> Bin 162 cm klein / Schrittlänge 74 cm.
> 365 mm Sitzrohr ist perfekt.


Bei Rahmengröße S (390mm Sattelrohr) ist doch nicht mehr der Sattel der limitierende Faktor, sondern die »großen« 27,5" Reifen.
Oder wo ist das Problem?

Bezüglich effektiver Oberrohrlänge.
Das länger Oberrohr beim Soul, gegenüber dem BFe, resultiert doch hauptsächlich aus dem 1° flacheren Sitzwinkel (ca. 10mm Diff.).
73° bei 120mm Gabel (im Sag) sind ja immer noch relativ flach. Meiner Meinung würden da 74° besser passen.

Kommt vermutlich erst bei der nächsten Generation …


----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bei Rahmengröße S (390mm Sattelrohr) ist doch nicht mehr der Sattel der limitierende Faktor, sondern die »großen« 27,5" Reifen.
> Oder wo ist das Problem?



Er ist mein BFe Gr. S schon gefahren... über die Reifen hat er sich nicht beschwert, fürs Sitzrohr wollte er eine Eisensäge.





Das ist ein 360mm Sattelrohr und eine sehr flach bauende Thomson Elite Sattelstütze. Einfach mal ein 3cm höheres Sattelrohr und ggf noch eine Remote-Stütze vorstellen, und schwups ist der Sattel bei fast durchgestreckten Beinen auf Mitte Oberschenkel.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. November 2017)

Das mini Rad hatte ich schon mal gesehen, jetzt kann ich es auch zuordnen.
Meine Ferndiagnose --> reines Kopfproblem


----------



## John_Boy (29. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Er ist mein BFe Gr. S schon gefahren... über die Reifen hat er sich nicht beschwert, fürs Sitzrohr wollte er eine Eisensäge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber nicht das BFe ?


----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meine Ferndiagnose --> reines Kopfproblem



Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, man fährt nur dann gut, wenn man sich wohl fühlt. Hilft alles nix.
(Außerdem... wenn du S4 mit einem Trekkingrad und hohem Sattel fahren kannst, ist das noch lange keine gültige Aussage für andere Menschen  )



John_Boy schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das BFe ?



ich hab die marke extra nicht dran geschrieben in der hoffnung, dass es niemandem auffällt  es ist ein jehova rad 

Um mal zur eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen: selbige war nicht, ob ein Sattelrohr in einer gewissen Länge ein Problem darstellt oder nicht, sondern ob es irgendwelche Bedenken gibt, ein Soul für den beschriebenen Zweck einzusetzen...



Pirania65 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke die aktuelle Geometrie und eine 2kg Stahlrahmen ist auch für diesen zweck sehr gut geeignet, oder nicht?
> Ich will mit dem Bike keine 2 m Drops ins Flat springen aber bis zu S4 muss es schon geeignet sein.
> 
> Gibt´s schon Bilder einer XS Rahmen?


----------



## Pirania65 (29. November 2017)

Ich komme mittlerweile auch mit 410mm + Reverb klar, irgendwo ab S3 fühle ich mich sicherer wenn der Sattel 60mm tiefer ist. Warum sollte ich mich da quellen und Kompromisse machen? es geht auch anders und wenn es Massrahmen werden soll.
Meine Frage nach - ist das neue Soul in XS für meinen Zweck geeignet oder spricht was dagegen? Mein Kampfgewicht Netto ca. 65kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John_Boy (29. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab die marke extra nicht dran geschrieben in der hoffnung, dass es niemandem auffällt  es ist ein jehova rad


Ich dachte nur du hast dich beim verlinken vertan, deshalb auch kein Jehova


----------



## scylla (29. November 2017)

der Bifi Test hat bei Siffwetter stattgefunden, leider keine Fotos
Sollte nur ein Beispielbild sein, damit sich die langen Lulatsche das mal vorstellen können, mit dem XS Rad


----------



## John_Boy (30. November 2017)

Etwa so ?


----------



## scylla (30. November 2017)

Was zum Geier... hat die Fahrradindustrie echt schon wieder eine neue Laufradgröße am Start!?


----------



## HTWolfi (30. November 2017)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach - ist das neue Soul in XS für meinen Zweck geeignet oder spricht was dagegen? Mein Kampfgewicht Netto ca. 65kg


Bei deinem geringen Gewicht und der kleinen Rahmengröße sehe ich kein *Stabilitätsprobleme* – darauf war deine Frage doch jetzt bezogen, oder? Allerdings würde ich mich dann an die Vorgaben von Cotic halten und max. eine 140mm Gabel verbauen.
Wenn du nicht wilder fährst wie im folgenden Video, hast du meinen Segen. 






Deinen Wunsch nach einem max. tiefen Sattel kann ich grundsätzlich verstehen.
Allerdings ist es so, dass ab einer gewissen Höhe bzw. Tiefe eine weitere Absenkung, zumindest aus technisch/physikalischer Sicht, gar nichts mehr bringt. Sieh dir einfach mal einig Bilder von den üblichen Verdächtigen hier an.



 

 



In Situationen wo man den Schwerpunkt wirklich tief und weit hinten haben muss, ist der Sattel nie der limitierenden Faktor. Entweder man hängt schon am Hinterreifen fest oder die Arme sind zu kurz.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> In Situationen wo man den Schwerpunkt wirklich tief und weit hinten haben muss, ist der Sattel nie der limitierenden Faktor. Entweder man hängt schon am Hinterreifen fest oder die Arme sind zu kurz.



Find ich jetzt kein so gutes Beispiel.
Mich stört ein zu hoher Sattel am meisten bei Sachen, wo man ständig das Gewicht verlagern und um den Sattel rum agieren muss. Verblockt z.B. Wenn der Sattel da auf Höhe der Oberschenkel ist und ich vielleicht dazu auch noch irgendwelche seitlichen Ausgleichsbewegungen machen muss, klopp ich mir den dauernd in die Oberschenkel rein oder bleib gar mit der Flatterbux dran hängen... so breit kann ich die Beine einfach garnicht machen, dass das nicht passiert . Steile Böschungen finde ich auch weniger ein Problem - bis auf den Punkt wo man unten schnell wieder am Sattel vorbei nach vorne will.
Bestes Beispiel sind Treppen in der Stadt, bei denen man zu faul ist den Sattel abzusenken. Eine einzelne durchgängige Treppe mit hohem Sattel - kein Problem, schiebt man den Hintern einmal am Sattel vorbei und gut ist. Eine mehrteilige Treppe mit kurzen Absätzen dazwischen - super unangenehm weil man sich immer am Sattel vorbei vor und zurück "würgen" muss.

Cy himself hat eh schon geklärt: kein Stabilitätsproblem in Sicht


----------



## HTWolfi (30. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel da auf Höhe der Oberschenkel ist und ich vielleicht dazu auch noch irgendwelche seitlichen Ausgleichsbewegungen machen muss, klopp ich mir den dauernd in die Oberschenkel rein


Wie auf deinem vorherigen Bild zu sehen, ist der Sattel gerade mal auf Kniehöhe, sieht man auch hier.





Sattel am Knie ist ja noch unangenehmer wie am Oberschenkel. Die besser Führung (Bikekontrolle) hat man meiner Meinung nach wenn der Sattel am Oberschenkel anliegt und nicht am Knie.
Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob ein 30mm längeres Sattelrohr wie am BFe S kein Problem darstellt. Besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass die anderen Maße ja zu passen scheinen. Außerdem hat der etwas größere S Rahmen, gegenüber einem XS, ja durchaus seine Vorteile.

Aber wirklich beurteilen ist das der Ferne eh schwierig, du weißt ja viel besser was er so fährt bzw. wo er fahrtechnisch noch hin will. 
Hab es halt schon öfter erlebt, dass sich Leute zu kleine Rahmen kaufen – mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2017)

So ein BFe S steht ja eh zum Test bereit , denke mal er wird da schon die richtige Entscheidung für sich selbst treffen.


----------



## Pirania65 (30. November 2017)

Mein Plan ist, den Rahmen bis ca. Juli zu haben. Bis dahin werde ich noch das Bfe in "S" testen dank @scylla. Finde das 390mm Sitzrohr zu 95% passend. Leider bleiben die verfluchten 5% übrig. Eigentlich stören mich die paar Millimeter nur in den Situationen wo ich im Steilen beim "Stolpern" absteigen muss. Da ist es gut wenn der Sattel 25 mm tiefer ist, manchmal sogar lebenswichtig. Ich weiß, dass ist meckern auf hohem Niveau aber wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wie so nicht? Wenn ich mich aber später für z.B. Reverb entscheide, dann kommen plötzlich locker 30mm dazu und das ist definitiv zu viel. Außerdem reizen mich die ca. 400g Gewicht weniger, das Rad wird öfters auch getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John_Boy (30. November 2017)

wer sich am Sattelrohr stört empfehle ich diese Modelle (und wieder neue Laufräderstandards):


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2017)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist, den Rahmen bis ca. Juli zu haben. Bis dahin werde ich noch das Bfe in "S" testen dank @scylla. Finde das 390mm Sitzrohr zu 95% passend. Leider bleiben die verfluchten 5% übrig. Eigentlich stören mich die paar Millimeter nur in den Situationen wo ich im Steilen beim "Stolpern" absteigen muss. Da ist es gut wenn der Sattel 25 mm tiefer ist, manchmal sogar lebenswichtig. Ich weiß, dass ist meckern auf hohem Niveau aber wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wie so nicht? Wenn ich mich aber später für z.B. Reverb entscheide, dann kommen plötzlich locker 30mm dazu und das ist definitiv zu viel. Außerdem reizen mich die ca. 400g Gewicht weniger, das Rad wird öfters auch getragen.


sattelrohr kürzen? warte mal, reden wir von gen5? dann doof weil haltegriff im weg.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2017)

beim gen5 würde vielleicht 1cm gehen, aber mehr glaub ich nicht. der haltegriff setzt schon recht weit oben ans sitzrohr an, und muss ja noch genug platz bleiben für den klemmschlitz.


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Dezember 2017)

Small
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Medium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mehr Bilder mit aufgebauten Rädern hier:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/coticltd/albums/72157690360834085/with/38045676734/


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2017)

Sieht für mich nach einem schönen Spassgerät aus  Leider bin ich diesbezüglich schon versorgt mit meinem Solaris Max...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (2. Dezember 2017)

Das sieht ja deutlich gemäßigter aus. Vermutlich ist das mit den orangefarbenen hope Teilen dann L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (2. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Small
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link ... 
...also Rätsel gelöst ...
.... es glänzt sehr ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Dezember 2017)

Moinsen

Geile Rahmenfarbe,aber warum zum Geier hat das Soul eigentlich immer noch eine IS2000 Aufnahme hinten?
Oder bin ich der einzige den dieses vermaledeite Adaptergedöns mit den PM-Sätteln stört?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2017)

also die Bremsleitungen hätten sie ja schon mal kürzen können vor der Fotosession 



SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Geile Rahmenfarbe,aber warum zum Geier hat das Soul eigentlich immer noch eine IS2000 Aufnahme hinten?
> Oder bin ich der einzige den dieses vermaledeite Adaptergedöns mit den PM-Sätteln stört?
> ...



mich würden ja unnötige Gewinde im Rahmen stören 

Außerdem, welche Größe machste denn dann? PM6'' weinen alle die 180mm Scheibe fahren weil sie trotzdem Adapter brauchen. PM7'' weinen alle die gerne 160mm Scheibe fahren würden...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> also die Bremsleitungen hätten sie ja schon mal kürzen können vor der Fotosession
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt?Das nur am Rand,aber es gibt sehr gute Lösungen ohne Gewinde im Rahmen,siehe Nicolai ....
Momentan ist das ja bei den Gabeln genauso und da scheint das Geweine auch niemanden zu interessieren ....also dann lieber einheitlich dasselbe System vorne wie hinten und nicht so ein Chaosadaptergedöns.Das Soul ist ja meines Erachtens für CC ausgelegt,dann wäre PM6 durchaus sinnig.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Das Soul ist ja meines Erachtens für CC ausgelegt



steile These mit einem 66° Lenkwinkel im Sag
Hardcore-Downmountain-CC


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Dezember 2017)

jedem sein Erachten und so Begriffe wie CC sind ja auch immer sehr dehnbar


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2017)

stimmt auch wieder, ist ja nirgends festgelegt wie steil es bergab geht wenn man (a)cross the country fährt


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ....Das Soul ist ja meines Erachtens für CC ausgelegt...



Das Soul kann deutlich mehr als Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege zu befahren ...


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder, ist ja nirgends festgelegt wie steil es bergab geht wenn man (a)cross the country fährt



Jupp, auch der Downhiller hat das Cross-Country-Terrain nach der Abfahrt hinter sich ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das Soul kann deutlich mehr als Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege zu befahren ...



Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht ....aber danke für den Hinweis.
CC wird übrigens schon lange nicht mehr nur auf Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege gefahren. 
Man kann mit fast jedem Bike fast überall fahren,vorausgesetzt der Fahrer hats auch drauf...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco-1900 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ist es möglich (empfehlenswert) eine Nonboost (GXP Kettenlinie 49mm) Kurbel mit 30ger Blatt in dem Rahmen zu fahren?
In den Komplettbikes werden ja teilweise RaceFace Kurbeln mit 30ger Blatt verbaut, soweit ich weiß haben diese 51mm Kettenlinie.


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Das Soul ist ja meines Erachtens für CC ausgelegt





SHIVER schrieb:


> CC wird übrigens schon lange nicht mehr nur auf Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege gefahren





SHIVER schrieb:


> Man kann mit fast jedem Bike fast überall fahren,vorausgesetzt der Fahrer hats auch drauf...



Jau, _hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber danke für den Hinweis_.
Ist _übrigens _die Frage, warum hier überhaupt jemand mit Schubladen à la _CC_ angefangen hat? 



> Nun, es ging ja darum, wofür das Soul wohl ausgelegt ist und da ist ein Blick auf die Webseite des Herstellers hilfreich:
> 
> 
> > LIGHT AND LIVELY TRAIL BLAZER
> ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Dezember 2017)

@Hockdrik : Du kannst mich auch sehr gerne persönlich ansprechen,wenn du mich damit meinen solltest,ansonsten fühle ich mich nicht angesprochen...ist vielmehr die Frage wer hier Menschen in eine Schublade sortiert,ohne sie zu auch nur Ansatzweise zu kennen,aber das passt ja in den aktuellen Zeitgeist.
Erst lesen,dann denken,dann schreiben... :



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das Soul kann deutlich mehr als Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege zu befahren ...



Leben und leben lassen

Grüße

Nils


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2017)

Amen. Und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb  und konzentriert Euch auf das Wesentliche: schöne Stahlräder für vielerlei Zweck


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2017)

Also ich geh jetzt gleich mit der oldschool-Bifi eine Runde in den Wald. Die Schublade dafür muss ich mir noch ausdenken. Arbeitstitel: Schlammcatchen.


----------



## Eaven (4. Dezember 2017)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich (empfehlenswert) eine Nonboost (GXP Kettenlinie 49mm) Kurbel mit 30ger Blatt in dem Rahmen zu fahren?....


...wir haben die Rahmen noch nicht da, ich habe es daher noch nicht ausprobiert. Beim Solaris funktioniert es mit einer "Nonboost" Kurbel im Boots-Hinterbau, es sollte daher auch beim Soul kein Problem sein. 30 ist ja auch kein Monsterblatt. Falls du es konkret und 100%ig wissen möchtest dann sende mir bitte eine Mail oder PM. Ich checke es dann mit den Brits.


----------



## Eaven (4. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Also ich geh jetzt gleich mit der oldschool-Bifi eine Runde in den Wald. Die Schublade dafür muss ich mir noch ausdenken. Arbeitstitel: Schlammcatchen.


....müsste es nicht Frauen-Schlamm-Catchen heißen?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2017)

Nur wenn das Bfe weiblich wäre...


----------



## Lennart (5. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....müsste es nicht Frauen-Schlamm-Catchen heißen?


Was ist denn Frauen-Schlamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (5. Dezember 2017)

Lennart schrieb:


> Was ist denn Frauen-Schlamm?



Kopf-Kino ...


----------



## orudne (5. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....müsste es nicht Frauen-Schlamm-Catchen heißen?





Lennart schrieb:


> Was ist denn Frauen-Schlamm?





Schwimmer schrieb:


> Kopf-Kino ...




Ich war gerade im Keller um das Niveau zu suchen, aber da war es auch nicht!

Nicht mal in meiner Schubladensammlung


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich war gerade im Keller um das Niveau zu suchen, aber da war es auch nicht!
> 
> Nicht mal in meiner Schubladensammlung



Na, Gott sei Dank haben wir Dich ...


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2017)

In der untersten Schublade hab ich noch ein Döschen Nivea. Vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Amen. Und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb  und konzentriert Euch auf das Wesentliche: schöne Stahlräder für vielerlei Zweck




Eh...wenn schon dann Titan ja ...
Ich konzentrier mich immer auf das Wesentliche,biken,und Schubladenbashing.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2017)

Pöbeln ist meine Domäne, Ihr Pfannkuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Schwimmer (6. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> In der untersten Schublade hab ich noch ein Döschen Nivea. Vielleicht hilft das ja



Das mit der Nivea, hab' ich mir verkniffen ...
... die soll ja geschmeidig machen
- zumindest die Hautbereiche auf die sie aufgetragen wird -...


----------



## dangerousD (6. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Pöbeln ist meine Domäne, Ihr Pfannkuchen.


Gut, dass Du uns diesbezüglich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen holst. Hätte ich fast vergessen...


----------



## John_Boy (7. Dezember 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


>


Jehova


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Oder bin ich der einzige den dieses vermaledeite Adaptergedöns mit den PM-Sätteln stört?


Sigscht, ich find IS2000 super, da kann ich die Bremse ab und wieder dranschrauben, ohne sie neu ausrichten zu müssen.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2017)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Jehova



Stimmt! Am Anfang stand...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Dezember 2017)

Fundstück: Bild vom Soul MK5 in Medium mit 140mm Gabel auf dem es noch mal gemäßigter aussieht


----------



## Eaven (8. Dezember 2017)

Ihr Lieben, die neuen Soul Rahmen sind ab nächster Woche lieferbar. Der Preis ist 705,- inkl. Hope Klemme, Kettenneo und Versand. Wir bieten zur Einführung einen Sonderrabatt von 10%, der gilt bei Bestellung und Zahlung vor Weihnachten, also dem 22. Dezember.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben, die neuen Soul Rahmen sind ab nächster Woche lieferbar. Der Preis ist 705,- inkl. Hope Klemme, Kettenneo und Versand. Wir bieten zur Einführung einen Sonderrabatt von 10%, der gilt bei Bestellung und Zahlung vor Weihnachten, also dem 22. Dezember.



@Hockdrik: A komm 70,50, da kasch net noi saga od'r mäggra ...  
Darf's halt et romtriala, sonsch isch glei Freidich, 's Malör isch groß ond noch bisch d'r Daggl und isch 'rum mim spara ...


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn dein Solaris gehen sollte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn dein Solaris gehen sollte ;-)



das bleibt, so oder so


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2017)

Mal eine vielleicht naive und unbedarfte Frage unter uns Cotic'ern:
wird sich dieses Boost durchsetzen? Wird das _der _neue, einzige Standard?
Muss man das in einer Gabel haben? Und ist das sehr doof, wenn hinten geboosted und vorne nicht? Außer optisch?
Mir fehlt da bisher nicht die Steifigkeit, Plus-Reifen muss ich auch nicht dringend haben. Da denk ich so vor mich hin: Was soll ich da Boost durch die Gegend fahren außer vielleicht weil es zukunftssicherer als 15x100mm ist. Aber ist es das?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

Denke das wird erstmal so bleiben. Aber an der Gabel wäre es mir auch egal.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2017)

Bis die Gabel verreckt gibt's doch eh schon längst wieder den nächsten Standard. Boost Doppel-Plus mit 20mm Achse oder so


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Bis die Gabel verreckt gibt's doch eh schon längst wieder den nächsten Standard. Boost Doppel-Plus mit 20mm Achse oder so


Superboost... So knapp vor 150mm. Nachzulesen bei theradavist, glaube es war 44bikes...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Bis die Gabel verreckt gibt's doch eh schon längst wieder den nächsten Standard.



Du ahnst ja nicht wie lange ich meine Komponenten fahre. Das überdauert auch mal zwei oder drei Standard-Generationen. 

Deshalb frage ich ja nach der Halbwertzeit von 15x110 im Vergleich zu 15x100. Wenn sich das noch eine Weile parallel hält und Boost dann irgendwann supergeboosted wird, 15x100 aber weiter existiert, bleibe ich gerne ungeboostet. 

Klar, Glaskugel und so, aber Eure Einschätzung wäre mir trotzdem was wert.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Dezember 2017)

OK, eine Antwort gefunden:


> Ob eine Nabe nun 142 oder 148 mm hat, kann zu 99,9% keiner der Kunden im Fahren beurteilen. Die 3% Steifigkeitsgewinn, die man durch den flacheren Winkel der Speichen erreicht, sind so irrelevant, dass der Umstieg hin zu einer kompletten Inkompatibilität einfach in keiner Relation steht.


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/07/bike-der-woche-santa-cruz-hightower-ibc-user-bommelmaster/


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mir da nicht so einen Kopf machen und einfach die günstigere Gabel nehmen. Zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ist das Non-Boost, sagt meine Glaskugel. Die Industrie spielt doch eh grad verrückt, was in einem halben Jahr angesagt ist kann keiner ahnen.
Was soll denn passieren, außer dass die Gabel irgendwann mal verreckt und es dann nur noch Gabeln im Standard xxx gibt? Vorderradnaben wird's vermutlich ewig in allen Standards geben, und sowas geht ja auch nicht kaputt, Lager kann man ja ersetzen und ansonsten ist an so einer VR-Nabe eh nix dran. Gabeln... zumindest Rockshox macht ja für Modelljahr 2018 bei der Pike und Lyrik z.B. nur noch Boost. Aber ja mei, wenn so eine Non-Boost Gabel halt 100-150€ weniger kostet... das Geld tust dir in den Sparstrumpf und wenn tatsächlich mal die Gabel hinüber geht und du dann nur noch Superboost  Gabeln bekommst, kriegst für den Sparstrumpf-Inhalt dann auch gleich die passende neue Vorderradnabe dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (9. Dezember 2017)

Boost hat sich durchgesetzt. Die 2018er Pike gibt es nur noch mit Boost. Noch so ein bescheuerter Standard den wir den 29er und eBikes verdanken. Am Soul nur unnötiges zusätzliches Gewicht.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Dezember 2017)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Boost hat sich durchgesetzt. Die 2018er Pike gibt es nur noch mit Boost. Noch so ein bescheuerter Standard den wir den 29er und eBikes verdanken. Am Soul nur unnötiges zusätzliches Gewicht.


Eher den Plus-Geschichten.
Wobei es Hersteller gibt, die das auch ohne boost hinkriegen.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2017)

Das einzig Blöde an Boost ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es keine gemischten Laufradsätze gibt... da wird‘s immer gleich „custom“ oder Einzelkauf, also teurer... naja, wen wundert‘s


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das einzig Blöde an Boost ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es keine gemischten Laufradsätze gibt... da wird‘s immer gleich „custom“ oder Einzelkauf, also teurer... naja, wen wundert‘s



Meine (vorläufige) Lösung:
ab sofort boostbare LRS/Naben kaufen und nach Bedarf vorne, hinten, beide oder keine boosten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ein Standard, der breitere Reifen zulässt, ist doch absolut sinnvoll. Es ist zwar seltsam, dass die bikes auf der Cotic Seite ausgerechnet 2.25er drin haben, aber der klassische Standard ist bei 2.4 halt ausgereizt und die Kettenstreben wurden ganz schön geplättet. Mir persönlich reichen 2.4 auch, aber damit geht es bereits eng zu.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (9. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Eher den Plus-Geschichten.
> Wobei es Hersteller gibt, die das auch ohne boost hinkriegen.



Klar die Plusreifen sind ja für ebikes entstanden. Und die 29er benötigen den boost damit siesteifer werden.
Würde nur noch boost Gabeln kaufen. Leider ist alles andere nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (9. Dezember 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das einzig Blöde an Boost ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es keine gemischten Laufradsätze gibt... da wird‘s immer gleich „custom“ oder Einzelkauf, also teurer... naja, wen wundert‘s





Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Klar die Plusreifen sind ja für ebikes entstanden. Und die 29er benötigen den boost damit siesteifer werden.
> Würde nur noch boost Gabeln kaufen. Leider ist alles andere nicht mehr aktuell.



Boost braucht  es nicht, hat sich aber durchgesetzt.  Wichtig ist nur, dass alle 5 Jahre ein neuer Standard rauskommt  und keine Ersatzteile für ältere Standards verfügbar sind. Altes wegschmeissen und neu kaufen, so will es die Industrie. Versucht mal, eine 80er Starrgabel zu bekommen, für einen hochwertigen Rahmen, den ich nach dem Ableben der Federgabel weiter nutzen möchte.

radzwei


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2017)

Boost braucht kein Mensch und die wenigsten wissen überhaupt,wofür der Krempel gedacht ist...
Die meisten können nichtmal einen Schlauch wechseln .
Naja,jedem das seine und ich hab was zu lachen,setz mich auf meinen 26er mit ner ollen 2006er Sid,die übrigens immer noch perfekt funktioniert und geh Radfahren während andere sich nen Kopp zerbrechen wie überflüssige Standarts mit irgendwelchen häßlichen Adaptergedöns zueinander passen und sie das finanziert kriegen...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Boost braucht kein Mensch und die wenigsten wissen überhaupt,wofür der Krempel gedacht ist...
> Die meisten können nichtmal einen Schlauch wechseln [emoji38].
> Naja,jedem das seine und ich hab was zu lachen,setz mich auf meinen 26er mit ner ollen 2006er Sid,die übrigens immer noch perfekt funktioniert und geh Radfahren während andere sich nen Kopp zerbrechen wie überflüssige Standarts mit irgendwelchen häßlichen Adaptergedöns zueinander passen und sie das finanziert kriegen...
> 
> ...


Federgabel, was'n das?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Boost braucht kein Mensch und die wenigsten wissen überhaupt,wofür der Krempel gedacht ist...
> Die meisten können nichtmal einen Schlauch wechseln .
> Naja,jedem das seine und ich hab was zu lachen,setz mich auf meinen 26er mit ner ollen 2006er Sid,die übrigens immer noch perfekt funktioniert und geh Radfahren während andere sich nen Kopp zerbrechen wie überflüssige Standarts mit irgendwelchen häßlichen Adaptergedöns zueinander passen und sie das finanziert kriegen...
> 
> ...


Lass uns doch mal an deiner unendlichen Weisheit, statt an deinem Spott teilhaben. Wer mit 11 Jahre altem Material unterwegs ist, der ist sicher hilfreich für das Überleben von Bikefirmen wie Cotic. Geizknopf.


----------



## Eaven (10. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Meine (vorläufige) Lösung:
> ab sofort boostbare LRS/Naben kaufen und nach Bedarf vorne, hinten, beide oder keine boosten.



Genau, so würde ich es auch empfehlen. Bei den 29" Laufrädern ist der Standard quasi gesetzt, in wieweit es sich auch auf die 27.5er Rahmen verbreitet ist noch nicht klar.

Daher würde ich Naben von Hope oder DT Swiss empfehlen die ja ohnehin leicht "adaptierbar" sind. https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/boostinator Wobei der WT Adapter bei Hope nur für Pro 2 Evo geht, und bei allen Varianten muss das Laufrad ggf. auch neu zentriert werden.


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Genau, so würde ich es auch empfehlen. Bei den 29" Laufrädern ist der Standard quasi gesetzt, in wieweit es sich auch auf die 27.5er Rahmen verbreitet ist noch nicht klar.
> 
> Daher würde ich Naben von Hope oder DT Swiss empfehlen die ja ohnehin leicht "adaptierbar" sind. https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/boostinator Wobei der WT Adapter bei Hope nur für Pro 2 Evo geht, und bei allen Varianten muss das Laufrad ggf. auch neu zentriert werden.


Genau das Nachzentrieren macht halt die Adapterlösung etwas komplizierter... aber natürlich nicht unmöglich. 

@radzwei 
Was sind Schläuche?   No tube - no trouble


----------



## Ridge.Racer (10. Dezember 2017)

Gibt auch Adabter ohne nach zentrieren, mal sehen ob ich die finde... muss noch mal googeln

Edit: hier für hinten

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Rear-6-Loch-12x148-Boost

front

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-6-Loch-15x110-Boost

Nervt halt beim Laufrad ausbauen


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde Nachzentrieren jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Showstopper. Wenn man es sich selber partout nicht zutraut, kann man das ja auch im Radladen um die Ecke für einen kleinen Obolus erledigen lassen. 
Gut, dass es die Umrüst-Lösung überhaupt gibt  




SHIVER schrieb:


> 2006er...



Das "Glück" ewig mit dem alten Material auszukommen hat hat nicht jeder . In meiner halb so langen Mtb-Karriere hab ich schon viermal so viele Gabeln verschlissen. (Gibt Leute die bekommen alles kaputt - Radfahren hilft )
Wenn andere Leute andere Probleme haben, sind die anderen vielleicht... einfach nur anders. Accept it.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Dezember 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal an deiner unendlichen Weisheit, statt an deinem Spott teilhaben. Wer mit 11 Jahre altem Material unterwegs ist, der ist sicher hilfreich für das Überleben von Bikefirmen wie Cotic. Geizknopf.



Hab ich etwa jemanden auf den Schlips getreten?
Ich hab hier übrigens mit meinem finanziellen Einsatz über die Jahrzehnte so mancher kleinen Bikebude das überleben gesichert und sehr viel Geld verbrannt,bis ich endlich hinter die Fassade blicken durfte und dadurch zur Vernunft gekommen bin.Aber bitte jedem das seine,verfeuer meine Kohle für sinnvolleres ...
Manch einer hat halt Ansprüche bis der Arzt kommt und jammert dann noch rum,wenn er selbst nicht mal das Grundlegende schnallt und stänig andere dafür verantwortlich macht.  
Auch kein Grund gleich beleidigend zu werden,nur weil man nicht in der Lage ist Spaß zu verstehen.Hat alles seinen Grund,andere Leute andere Prios..
Geh ne Runde biken und dich entspannen... 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde Nachzentrieren jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Showstopper. Wenn man es sich selber partout nicht zutraut, kann man das ja auch im Radladen um die Ecke für einen kleinen Obolus erledigen lassen.
> Gut, dass es die Umrüst-Lösung überhaupt gibt
> 
> 
> ...




Sag nicht sowas....danke für deine Weisheit Mami.
Ich dachte hier versteht man Spaß und alles wäre etwas zwangloser und entspannter,aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.
Gibt übrigens Leute die bekommen auch alles selbst wieder heil mit nem halbwegs technischen Sachverstand.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2017)

Ach so.
Na dann.
Case closed.

Pro-Tipp: wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Hab ich etwa jemanden auf den Schlips getreten?
> Ich hab hier übrigens mit meinem finanziellen Einsatz über die Jahrzehnte so mancher kleinen Bikebude das überleben gesichert und sehr viel Geld verbrannt,bis ich endlich hinter die Fassade blicken durfte und dadurch zur Vernunft gekommen bin.Aber bitte jedem das seine,verfeuer meine Kohle für sinnvolleres ...
> Manch einer hat halt Ansprüche bis der Arzt kommt und jammert dann noch rum,wenn er selbst nicht mal das Grundlegende schnallt und stänig andere dafür verantwortlich macht.
> Auch kein Grund gleich beleidigend zu werden,nur weil man nicht in der Lage ist Spaß zu verstehen.Hat alles seinen Grund,andere Leute andere Prios..
> ...


Dann willst du mich also dumm sterben lassen. Sehr schade.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du ahnst ja nicht wie lange ich meine Komponenten fahre. Das überdauert auch mal zwei oder drei Standard-Generationen.
> ...



Pah, da hast Du meine Flotte noch nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Dezember 2017)

So Jungs jetzt iss wieder gut, genug ausgeteilt ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Na dann.
> Case closed.
> 
> Pro-Tipp: wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können



 ...na wenn du meinst.
Ich hab hier garnichts verteilt,nicht mein Problem wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt und es in falschen Hals kriegt. 
Ich muss übrigens garnichts....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2017)

Statt smilies und Phrasen würde ich einfach gerne lesen, wofür der Krempel gedacht ist. Das scheinen ja alle falsch zu verstehen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. Dezember 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Statt smilies und Phrasen würde ich einfach gerne lesen, wofür der Krempel gedacht ist. Das scheinen ja alle falsch zu verstehen.



Phrasen hab ich nicht nötig,das sind blanke Erfahrungswerte!
Na zum Radfahren,zu was denn sonst.
Lesen und etwas nachdenken,dann kommt das Verständnis bei genügend IQ von ganz alleine....
Wenn nicht,warum auch immer,gerne konkret Fragen fragen,anstatt sich abwertend und verallgemeinernd zu äußern.
Ich denke du sprichst nur von dir bzw.nach deinen Bewertungen vielleicht für 3 und nicht für alle ,damit kann ich durchaus leben und sagen des es mir relativ Wurscht ist...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Centi (13. Dezember 2017)

Könnt ihr mal für euer Gedöns eine private Unterhaltung aufmachen? Oder sucht ein paar Bildchen die hier her passen!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Dezember 2017)

Also mir ist jetzt alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2017)

Centi schrieb:


> Oder sucht ein paar Bildchen die hier her passen!



Genau!





Soul Test Ride by CoticLtd, on Flickr


----------



## culoduro (13. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Scylla
Weißt Du, ob das linke ein M oder L ist?


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2017)

Müsste ein L sein. Ohne Gewähr.

Größe S



Soul Gen 5 by CoticLtd, on Flickr

Größe M



Soul Gen 5 by CoticLtd, on Flickr

Größe L



Soul Gen 5 by CoticLtd, on Flickr


----------



## culoduro (13. Dezember 2017)

Danke!
Auf den von Dir verlinkten Flickr Fotos sieht das L immer so ein bisschen unförmig aus, auf den Review Foto oben nicht so...


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Müsste ein L sein. Ohne Gewähr.
> 
> Größe S
> Soul Gen 5 by CoticLtd, on Flickr --> mercury/magenta
> ...


Nika, volle Punktzahl beim Größenraten


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Dezember 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde mal - als glücklicher 26" Soul-biker - der direkte Vergleich auch mal interessieren...wie man es im Video sehen kann, ist das "olle" nicht wirklich soooo viel schlechter (weniger steif und lang, dafür komfortabel und wendig)...ich bräuchte wohl noch ein paar Argumente für einen Komplettaustausch. Optik gefällt mir aber schon ganz gut...ich mag das tiefe Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2017)

Beim Biken ist es ja oft so, dass man erst weiß, was man verpasst hat, wenn man das Neue mal gefahren ist. 
Solange man nur das Alte kennt, ist man super happy damit. 

Entsprechend ist es oft eher die Frage, ob man etwas Neues will und nicht, ob man es wirklich braucht. 

Beispiel absenkbare Sattelstütze:
- braucht man die unbedingt? nein
- will man sie wieder hergeben, wenn man sie mal kennt? auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Dezember 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal - als glücklicher 26" Soul-biker - der direkte Vergleich auch mal interessieren...wie man es im Video sehen kann, ist das "olle" nicht wirklich soooo viel schlechter (weniger steif und lang, dafür komfortabel und wendig)...ich bräuchte wohl noch ein paar Argumente für einen Komplettaustausch. Optik gefällt mir aber schon ganz gut...ich mag das tiefe Oberrohr.



... wie weggeben ...   



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Beim Biken ist es ja oft so, dass man erst weiß, was man verpasst hat, wenn man das Neue mal gefahren ist.
> Solange man nur das Alte kennt, ist man super happy damit.
> 
> Entsprechend ist es oft eher die Frage, ob man etwas Neues will und nicht, ob man es wirklich braucht.
> ...



Hast Du denn jetzt bestellt ...


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hast Du denn jetzt bestellt ...



Keine Ahnung, wie Ihr alle darauf kommt, dass ich ein neues Rad haben will. Absolut abwegig.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie Ihr alle darauf kommt, dass ich ein neues Rad haben will. Absolut abwegig.



Kuckst Du bei 1:07


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt: Ihr scheint da irgendetwas zu wissen, das ich nicht weiß, denn je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso besser gefällt mir das Slackline.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... wie weggeben ...



neneh...ich würd nur gerne wissen, ob ich dann ein "aha-Erlebnis" auf dem neuen Soulie hätte...bin da skeptisch...mein oldschool-Soul ist und bleibt ein treuer Gefährte und wird meinen Fuhrpark nicht verlassen.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Dezember 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ihr scheint da irgendetwas zu wissen, das ich nicht weiß, denn je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso besser gefällt mir das Slackline.



Wir wissen alles und falls wir es nicht wissen, dann finde wir es heraus ...    
... auch ein sehr schönes Bike ... 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> neneh...ich würd nur gerne wissen, ob ich dann ein "aha-Erlebnis" auf dem neuen Soulie hätte...bin da skeptisch...mein oldschool-Soul ist und bleibt ein treuer Gefährte und wird meinen Fuhrpark nicht verlassen.




Sehr gut ... 
Och, schau mer 'mal ...
Ich find meins auch noch saugeil ...


----------



## Eaven (20. Dezember 2017)

Oh ha...die 26" Fraktion tippt sich warm....noch mit smileys 


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...mein oldschool-Soul ist und bleibt ein treuer Gefährte und wird meinen Fuhrpark nicht verlassen.





Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich find meins auch noch saugeil ...



Mal im Ernst, die neuen Soul Rahmen sind heute bei uns eingetroffen, das Design Mercury/Magenta ist der absolute Hammer, best design ever. Dieser Lack ist fett aufgetragen, man sieht aber trotzdem die Schweißnähte so toll. Mega. Jetzt noch diese Bremsen dazu und das Bike als Leichtaufbau .....http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/Piccola.php


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2017)

Welches Organ hast Du verkauft?


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Oh ha...die 26" Fraktion tippt sich warm....noch mit smileys
> 
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst, die neuen Soul Rahmen sind heute bei uns eingetroffen, das Design Mercury/Magenta ist der absolute Hammer, best design ever. Dieser Lack ist fett aufgetragen, man sieht aber trotzdem die Schweißnähte so toll. Mega. Jetzt noch diese Bremsen dazu und das Bike als Leichtaufbau .....http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/Piccola.php



Ja, weder das Soul noch das Slackline gibt's noch in der richtigen einzig wahren Größe ...    
... und ja, wir haben den Humor nicht verloren ...   

Magenta, pah, rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Oh ha...die 26" Fraktion tippt sich warm....noch mit smileys
> 
> 
> 
> Mal im Ernst, die neuen Soul Rahmen sind heute bei uns eingetroffen, das Design Mercury/Magenta ist der absolute Hammer, best design ever. Dieser Lack ist fett aufgetragen, man sieht aber trotzdem die Schweißnähte so toll. Mega. Jetzt noch diese Bremsen dazu und das Bike als Leichtaufbau .....http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/Piccola.php



die _26 Zoll Fraktion _ist schon happy aber auch neugierig und würde sich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen.  Wann ist denn ein "neues Soul in L" ready for Probefahrt in der Lüneburger Heide? Gruß aus Kiel...(1,84m und 87er SL passt noch?)


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Welches Organ hast Du verkauft?


Herz und Hirn


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> die _26 Zoll Fraktion _ist schon happy aber auch neugierig und würde sich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen.  Wann ist denn ein "neues Soul in L" ready for Probefahrt in der Lüneburger Heide? Gruß aus Kiel...(1,84m und 87er SL passt noch?)


Wir bauen sicher mal ein Soul in M auf, aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Morgen ist letzter Tag und dann hab eich erstmal Urlaub  Wobei es im Moment nicht witzig ist in die Harburger Berge zu fahren. Da braucht man für manche Abschnitte eine Schwimmweste, ich bin wochenlang kein MTB mehr gefahren und eier fast nur noch mit einem Crosser auf den Feldwegen rum :-(


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir bauen sicher mal ein Soul in M auf, aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Morgen ist letzter Tag und dann hab eich erstmal Urlaub  Wobei es im Moment nicht witzig ist in die Harburger Berge zu fahren. Da braucht man für manche Abschnitte eine Schwimmweste, ich bin wochenlang kein MTB mehr gefahren und eier fast nur noch mit einem Crosser auf den Feldwegen rum :-(


Dito!
Frohes Fest und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Dezember 2017)

Wassertreten ist gerade auch im Süden angesagt. Der weitgehend getaute Schnee steht noch unschlüssig auf den Wegen rum und weiß nicht wohin mit sich. 

Ansonsten auch von mir alles Gute für die beste Zeit im Jahr, um in Ruhe Biketeile zu recherchieren.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Feiertage, Ihr Heiden.


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2017)

Mann Andie, das ist wieder mal so ein Bild das sich ins Hirn brennt und von dem man Nachts schlecht träumt.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mann Andie, das ist wieder mal so ein Bild das sich ins Hirn brennt und von dem man Nachts schlecht träumt.


Wegen der weissen Socken, gell.


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Es ist Lack, kein Chrom.


Und ich hatte auf Titan gehofft!  [emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich nerve Cy in regelmäßigen Abständen immer mal wieder mit dem Thema Soda 29". Er hat auch bisher 2 Testrahmen bauen lassen, es geht aber nur sehr langsam voran. Er hat Titan nicht wirklich im Fokus. Leider


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich nerve Cy in regelmäßigen Abständen immer mal wieder mit dem Thema Soda 29". Er hat auch bisher 2 Testrahmen bauen lassen, es geht aber nur sehr langsam voran. Er hat Titan nicht wirklich im Fokus. Leider


#eristguterjunge

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## radzwei (22. Dezember 2017)

Cotic-Rohstoffe:
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich zu seinem Stahl - Crema ein Falkenjagd 29er aufbauen lassen. Der Gewichtsunterschied zu Stahl ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Kein Rost und Maßfertigung sind da schon eher ein Thema. Die Kettenstreben sind bei Titan massiver. Mir gefällt filigraner Stahl besser. Nicht umsonst gibt es auch eine Rennstahl-Linie für Liebhaber schlanker Rohre. Wenn man dann noch Gelegenheit hat, solche Luxushardtails  zu testen, dann kommt gar kein Neid auf, weil mir das Solaris auf den Trails mehr zusagt. Ist natürlich ein unfairer Vergleich, ein Maß rahmen für spezielle Bedürfnisse zu vergleichen, weil jeder Fahrer andere Vorlieben hat.Titan aber brauch ich nicht, weil alle 4 Jahre sich die Standards ändern und man sich bei zu hochpreisigen Rahmen nur ärgert, wenn die Auswahl an kompatiblen Teilen in relativ kurzer Zeit immer magerer wird. Die Stahlrahmen überleben mich wahrscheinlich. Passende und schöne Anbauteile kann man nach 5-6 Jahren auf Börsen verzweifert suchen. Preis-Leistung ist bei Cotic wirklich gut und das Marketing zu beobachten, macht Spaß. Trifft genau mein Geschmack. Nur die Carbongabel bei den neuen ROADRAT ist ein nogo und verleidet mir die Kauflust.

radzwei


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Dezember 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir bauen sicher mal ein Soul in M auf, aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Morgen ist letzter Tag und dann hab eich erstmal Urlaub  Wobei es im Moment nicht witzig ist in die Harburger Berge zu fahren. Da braucht man für manche Abschnitte eine Schwimmweste, ich bin wochenlang kein MTB mehr gefahren und eier fast nur noch mit einem Crosser auf den Feldwegen rum :-(


Natürlich meinte ich in 2018 ;-)...Hier in Kiel ist es übrigens zwar nass und matschig aber nicht unfahrbar, weil Normalzustand, wenn man sich die passenden Strecken ausschaut und dann war ich gerade in Dänemark und dort war auch alles okay am Blabjerg. Wenn es irgendwann möglich ist, wäre es aber auch schon cool, wenn man ein neues Soul mal testenbiken kann..dafür wäre für mich der Weg nach Buchholz auch nicht zu weit..HaBe muss nicht sein, wäre aber nett - zumal ich mich auch fürs Flare interessiere als Ablöse fürs oldschool Liteville. ...nur mal so am Rande.

Auf Verdacht würde ich mir nen Rahmen ja auch nicht bestellen. Am 1.2. bin ich übrigens in Dresden unweit entfernt von bike point und hoffe, dort auch ein paar Cotics vorzufinden!? In der Zwischenzeit...schönen Urlaub und happy xmas!

Sven


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Januar 2018)

ps: das "alte" Soul bleibt jetzt aber das Fully soll upgedated werden..das Flare gefällt mir einfach zu gut. to be continued (hoffentlich).
Bike point hat übrigens leider kein Cotic mehr, dafür aber Liteville. Netter telefonischer Kontakt!


----------



## Eaven (1. Januar 2018)

Nee, in der Tat, keiner der Händler wird irgendwelche Reste an Rahmen rumliegen haben. Die Händler haben sich in der Vergangenheit keine Rahmen auf Vorrat gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco-1900 (4. Januar 2018)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, das 30 Zähne Blatt passt auch mit der Nonboost Kurbel locker.

Aufbau noch im Gange, Bilder gibt's wenn es rollt.


----------



## Eaven (4. Januar 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, das 30 Zähne Blatt passt auch mit der Nonboost Kurbel locker.
> 
> Aufbau noch im Gange, Bilder gibt's wenn es rollt.


 Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Januar 2018)

Monochrome Cotichrome



ich nehme an, ein M
von hier






Hockdrik schrieb:


> Fundstück: Bild vom Soul MK5 in Medium mit 140mm Gabel auf dem es noch mal gemäßigter aussieht





scylla schrieb:


> Müsste ein L sein. Ohne Gewähr.
> 
> Größe S
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Januar 2018)

Ach, jetzt hatte ich, als ich zuerst das Bild sah, gedacht: "Jetzt hatt' er bestellt und gebastelt ..."  
Schickes Teil ...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2018)

Das ist ein Prozess.


----------



## Marco-1900 (27. Januar 2018)

So nun ist es fertig und heute die erste Runde mit gefahren.
Der Wald ist bei uns noch ziemlich Sturmgeschädigte deswegen war noch nicht ganz viel machbar.
Aber der erste Eindruck ist schon Mal sehr gut.


----------



## Hockdrik (27. Januar 2018)

Schick! M?!


----------



## Marco-1900 (27. Januar 2018)

Ja Größe M bei 180cm Körpergröße.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 690030 Anhang anzeigen 690031
> So nun ist es fertig und heute die erste Runde mit gefahren.
> Der Wald ist bei uns noch ziemlich Sturmgeschädigte deswegen war noch nicht ganz viel machbar.
> Aber der erste Eindruck ist schon Mal sehr gut.



Sach 'mal bitte was zum Aufbau.


----------



## Marco-1900 (27. Januar 2018)

Der Großteil der Teile stammt aus meine Focus Spine EVO.
Reba Gabel - Vorderrad Focus - Hinterrad Hope pro 4 mit notubs Arch
Bremsen Shimano 615 vom Focus
Antrieb SRAM GX - Kurbel soll noch ersetzt werden
Sattelstütze Focus 
Lenker Focus, Vorbau Hope.

Ein paar Dinge werden im Laufe des Jahres noch geändert. Jetzt will ich es aber erstmal so fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (27. Januar 2018)

Wie viel Federweg hast du genommen?


----------



## Marco-1900 (27. Januar 2018)

120mm


----------



## Marco-1900 (1. Februar 2018)

Leider hat der Sturm bei uns fast alle Wege unpassierbar gemacht.
Deswegen konnte ich bisher nur leichte Touren machen.
Bergauf geht das Soul schonmal sehr gut, auch das Vorderrad steigt Trotz des eher Flächen Sitzwinkel erst spät.
Lenkverhalten ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack, ich weiß nicht Recht wie ich es umschreiben soll, nicht so hibbelig sehr souverän.
Auch im flachen Gelände ist trotz des kurzen Vorbaus genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Dies konnte ich leider mangels ausreichend freier strecken aber noch nicht auskosten.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Leider hat der Sturm bei uns fast alle Wege unpassierbar gemacht.
> Deswegen konnte ich bisher nur leichte Touren machen.
> Bergauf geht das Soul schonmal sehr gut, auch das Vorderrad steigt Trotz des eher Flächen Sitzwinkel erst spät.
> Lenkverhalten ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack, ich weiß nicht Recht wie ich es umschreiben soll, nicht so hibbelig sehr souverän.
> Auch im flachen Gelände ist trotz des kurzen Vorbaus genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Dies konnte ich leider mangels ausreichend freier strecken aber noch nicht auskosten.



Hattest Du ein Gen 4 oder Gen 3 gehabt oder gefahren?


----------



## Marco-1900 (1. Februar 2018)

Nein, leider nicht.
Kann also keinen Vergleich hierzu ziehen.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Februar 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht.
> Kann also keinen Vergleich hierzu ziehen.



Das ist schade, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## orudne (5. Februar 2018)

Boa, ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen....
Die größte Neuerung am Soul sind ja wohl die durchgehenden Schaltzüge!!!

Wird Onkel Cy jetzt etwa altersmilde und wirft alle seine Prinzipien über Board??


----------



## alterknochen (6. Februar 2018)

Das hätte ich mir für das Solaris auch gewünscht...bin immer noch am überlegen, wie ich die Kuh vom Eis bekomme.
Sind schon manchmal echt putzig, die Engländer!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2018)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mir für das Solaris auch gewünscht...bin immer noch am überlegen, wie ich die Kuh vom Eis bekomme.
> Sind schon manchmal echt putzig, die Engländer!


Pssssst... da kommt was  Das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (6. Februar 2018)

Zu spät...bis auf Gabel und Antrieb liegt hier alles schon rum!


----------



## GT97 (6. Februar 2018)

Bei mir nicht. Habe mich extra deswegen letztens beim Newsletter angemeldet


----------



## Eaven (6. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Boa, ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen....
> Die größte Neuerung am Soul sind ja wohl die durchgehenden Schaltzüge!!!
> 
> Wird Onkel Cy jetzt etwa altersmilde und wirft alle seine Prinzipien über Board??


.....Roman, ich muss mal mit deiner Frau sprechen, so geht es mit dir nicht mehr weiter. Du fährst viel zu viel Rad oder verbringst unnötig Zeit mit den Kindern. Statt dessen solltest du mehr Zeit vor dem Laptop oder Monitor verbringen. Auch das BFe Gen 5 hatte schon durchgehende Züge/ Clips, es ist alles an dir vorbei gegangen weil du dir nicht genug Zeit zum Studium der Cotic Webseite genommen hast.


----------



## orudne (6. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....Roman, ich muss mal mit deiner Frau sprechen, so geht es mit dir nicht mehr weiter. Du fährst viel zu viel Rad oder verbringst unnötig Zeit mit den Kindern. Statt dessen solltest du mehr Zeit vor dem Laptop oder Monitor verbringen. Auch das BFe Gen 5 hatte schon durchgehende Züge/ Clips, es ist alles an dir vorbei gegangen weil du dir nicht genug Zeit zum Studium der Cotic Webseite genommen hast.



Echt jetzt??
Mannomann...ich glaube ich werd alt und brauch ne Brille 

Ist aber trotzdem cool, dass die Züge jetzt auch an den Hardtails endlich durchgehend verlegt werden können.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem cool, dass die Züge jetzt auch an den Hardtails endlich durchgehend verlegt werden können.



Mit 1fach und etwas Kreativität beim Missbrauch der Zugführung für Remotestützen hat das schon immer geklappt


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit 1fach und etwas Kreativität beim Missbrauch der Zugführung für Remotestützen hat das schon immer geklappt



Ich sag nur 'Kabelbinder' (und höre die Ästheten quicken "Ich verlege doch an meinem Schmuckstück die Leitungen nicht mit Kabelbindern!!!").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (7. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> 1fach





Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kabelbinder



...der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Zur Not wird gebohrt


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Februar 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 'Kabelbinder' (und höre die Ästheten quicken "Ich verlege doch an meinem Schmuckstück die Leitungen nicht mit Kabelbindern!!!").



Wenn Du den Verschluss nach innen drehst, dann schaut das sehr filigran aus und es hält die Leitungen sehr viel besser, finde ich.


----------



## Eaven (8. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit 1fach und etwas Kreativität beim Missbrauch der Zugführung für Remotestützen hat das schon immer geklappt





alterknochen schrieb:


> ...der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Zur Not wird gebohrt


....hast du den Hinweis von scylla gelesen? Ich habe das Geheule über die Split-Leitungen nie verstanden. Aber falls es unbedingt sein muss findet man an neueren Cotic Rahmen eine Lösung ohne rum zu bohren und sich damit eine "Soll-Roststelle" zu schaffen. Mach alles, aber nicht ohne Grund am Rahmen bohren.


----------



## orudne (8. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....hast du den Hinweis von scylla gelesen? Ich habe das Geheule über die Split-Leitungen nie verstanden. Aber falls es unbedingt sein muss findet man an neueren Cotic Rahmen eine Lösung ohne rum zu bohren und sich damit eine "Soll-Roststelle" zu schaffen. Mach alles, aber nicht ohne Grund am Rahmen bohren.


natürlich geht es immmer irgendwie, ...

Aber ich kauf mir nicht nen teuren Rahmen, mach mir wochenlang Gedanken was ich ans Rad schraube und pfusche dann bei den Leitungen rum!!!!!

Die geteilte Zugführung war wirklich ein dicker Minuspunkt bei den HT-Rahmen!
Ich bin ehrlich froh, dass dieser Mist jetzt weg ist.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ...
> Die geteilte Zugführung war wirklich ein dicker Minuspunkt bei den HT-Rahmen!
> Ich bin ehrlich froh, dass dieser Mist jetzt weg ist.


mir ist das überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. echt jetzt.


----------



## alterknochen (8. Februar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mach alles, aber nicht ohne Grund am Rahmen bohren



Ich sagte ja...zur Not


----------



## Eaven (8. Februar 2018)

Wie ich schon schreib, für mich war es mit Split-Wire nie ein Problem. Ich kann also nur vermuten dass es darum geht wie präzise die Schaltung funktioniert. Ich verbaue normale SRAM oder Shimano Züge, ganz normal als Meterware aus dem Karton, die sind nicht mal speziell gedichtet. Auch für meine eigenen Bikes verwende ich Standard-Züge. Wenn es ein Kunde bezahlt und es mal ein bissel teurer werden darf dann nehmen wir auch mal Jagwire, also diese: https://jagwire.com/products/diy-cable-kits/mountain-pro-shift-kit

Passend dazu aus der Bike-Bravo:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...gaengige-schaltzuege-fuer-ihr-mtb/a34525.html


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Februar 2018)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja...zur Not



Du kannst ja abwägen, ob es Dir lieber ist die Züge beim Einbau einen paar Tropfen Öl zu spendieren und die Züge auch gelegentlich auszutauschen oder einen rostigen Rahmen zu generieren.

Man muss im Leben einfach Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ...mach mir wochenlang Gedanken was ich ans Rad schraube und pfusche dann bei den Leitungen rum!!!!!



Pedant!


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2018)

Jetzt mal Hand hoch, wer hat tatsächlich in der Realität schonmal festgestellt, dass Split-Züge mehr Ärger machen als durchgängige Züge? Ist das Theorie oder Praxis?

Mein Eindruck (ich habe beides und fahre mindestens 350 Tage im Jahr Rad) ist, dass es mindestens keinen Unterschied macht. Oder Split-Züge sogar eher weniger Tendenz haben, festzugammeln und schwergängig zu werden. Ich verwende bei beidem ganz normale Shimano-Züge, und halt die etwas teureren gedichteten Endkappen dazu, das kann ich mir grad noch so leisten 
Der einzige echte Grund für mich durchgängige Leitung zu verlegen ist, dass es praktischer ist wenn man es abmontieren will. Einfach Schaltwerk und Trigger in einem Stück abnehmen, statt Zug aushängen und hinterher alles wieder einstellen. Kommt durchaus vor, dass ich das mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (8. Februar 2018)

isso, dennoch habe ich auf durchgehend umgestellt (in meinem Fall mit Kabelbinder-an-andere-Leitungen-bündeln-Improvisation)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. Februar 2018)

Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme



... tja, wenn erstmal der Nagellack zur Rahmenfarbe passt, ja dann sucht man sich halt neue Herausforderungen ...


----------



## orudne (18. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir haben im Norden strahlenden Sonnenschein. Zwar ein paar Grad unter null und ein brutaler Wind aber sonst schön.



Understatement ist ja im Privatleben eine tolle Eigenschaft, aber als Sales-Manager dürftest Du schon ein bisschen mehr Details rausrücken!


Wie fährt es sich, was wiegt es, Aufbau.... ?


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2018)

man sieht doch alles ;-)

soul Ti wäre echt geil.


----------



## Eaven (18. März 2018)

Ist aus der Restkiste aufgebaut, ihr seht ja, es hat noch nicht mal ne Dropper-Stütze  Nach dem BFe im letzten Jahr mein zweites Testbike mit der neuen, langen Geometrie. Fährt absolut geil, ich sitze zentral und es steuert sich so sicher und ist trotzdem agil. Die neuen Fullies mit der Geo bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die sind ja auch erst seit 2 Wochen lieferbar. Ich nehme an die fahren sich genauso lässig, einfach traumhaft. 

Solaris Ti hat Cy schon zwei Prototypen am Start gehabt, ist aber erstmal nicht mehr im Fokus weil er sich an den Fullies verausgabt hat. Ich nerve ihn ständig damit, wäre also prima wenn ihr ihn auch mal direkt damit nervt.


----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2018)

Ein Solaris Ti?Auf welches Bankkonto soll ich überweisen.


----------



## Eaven (18. März 2018)

Erstmal einen Bettelbrief an Cy schreiben!


----------



## zec (18. März 2018)

Die Farbkombi des Rahmens ist schon sehr geil  . Aber ich würde die Felgenaufkleber entfernen - das Rot schlägt sich ziemlich mit dem Rest  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Erstmal einen Bettelbrief an Cy schreiben!



Nene, zuerst muss er Fullies mit geraden Sitzrohren machen 

Die Decals an den Felgen weg und dafür Gabelaufbapper in der Farbe der Rahmendecals dran, dann wird's richtig geil


----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Erstmal einen Bettelbrief an Cy schreiben!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wir haben im Norden strahlenden Sonnenschein. Zwar ein paar Grad unter null und ein brutaler Wind aber sonst schön.




@Eaven kurz die Frage nach Rahmengröße und Gabellänge:
Ich nehme an, dass es Größe M ist, richtig? Und die Gabel steht bei... 130mm? oder 140?

Die Proportionen gefallen mir jedenfalls sehr, sehr gut. Man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit auch optisch an "die neue Länge". Die leichte Untersicht hilft dabei sicherlich. Und mein altes Solaris sieht von Tag zu Tag "kürzer" aus.


----------



## Eaven (19. März 2018)

Hi, ist ein M mit einer 140iger FOX34, ein 40mm Vorbau ist dran mit einem 780mm Lenker. Die Gabel macht sich gut im Rahmen, bedingt durch den kurzen Vorbau spricht das Bike sehr direkt an. Das Fahrverhalten ist enorm agil, es macht ziemlich viel Spaß.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2018)

Danke!


----------



## __U3__ (1. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen!

Ich möchte für meine Madame neben dem AM Fully noch was schnelles für Radwege und Forst-Autobahnen sowie nen schnellen Weg an die Arbeit aufbauen. Evtl auch mal nen kleines XC- oder Marathon-Race. Also was leichtes schnelles bis max. Trail.
Interessant wird es das ich da nen Stahl-Hardtail mit 27.5 nehmen möchte. Einfach weil ich selbst eins habe, wir viele Teile dafür rumliegen hätten und weil es einfach geil ist!
29er und 27.5+ gibt es ja genügend, Enduro HTs ebenfalls, nur mit dem Gesuchten sieht es etwas mau aus...

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal ein Soul für diesen Einsatzbereich aufgebaut? Also mit kurzer Gabel bis max. 120mm und schnellen Reifen?
Würde das Soul für den Einsatzbereich taugen?

Das Soul reizt halt mit ordentlichem Gewicht und Rohrsatz, Gabel bis 120mm passt ebenfalls. Sitzwinkel ist halt etwas flach.
Alternativ gäbe es vllt. noch das Soma Riff oder das Ritchey P-650. Alles andere geht da zu sehr in Richtung Trail und Enduro.

Grüße von Morf-Dompteur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (1. Juni 2018)

Das aktuelle Soul ist für Federwege von 120 bis 140mm ausgelegt. Klar lässt es sich als leichtes Racebike aufbauen, abhängig von den verwendeten Teilen natürlich. Falls du noch einen günstigen Satz ENVE- Carbonlaufräder M60HV dazu brauchst bitte melden


----------



## __U3__ (4. Juni 2018)

120mm bezieht sich auf das was wir verbauen wollen....
Frage wäre halt ob schonmal jemand das neue Soul so aufgebaut hat und berichten kann?


----------



## Pirania65 (18. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand eine 150mm Gabel an dem neuem Soul verbaut?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juni 2018)

Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt schon jemand das neue Soul hat und fährt. Man hört so gar nichts.


----------



## Eaven (18. Juni 2018)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine 150mm Gabel an dem neuem Soul verbaut?


Ich kenne niemanden


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt schon jemand das neue Soul hat und fährt. Man hört so gar nichts.


Ich kenne ein paar in Deutschland, eins fährt in Buchholz.


----------



## radzwei (18. Juni 2018)

Meine Frau fährt ein Bfe 27.5. aktuell mit 120mm. 2-fach mit leichten Laufrädern. Sie empfindet das BFE ausreichend leicht und schnell.
Das Soul würde wahrscheinlich bei gleicher Ausstattung  abheben.  Ist ja fast eine volle Getränkeflasche leichter.
Sitzwinkel beim neuen Soul ist doch schon steil? Mein Solaris gen 1 hat angeblich 72.5 Grad bei 100mm. Fahre noch dazu eine 120er mit den noch relativ kurzen Kettenstreben (435). Das Limit war noch nie der Sitzwinkel und ich liebe steil bergauf. Klettert super, was laut Bike und Co. nur schwer vorstellbar ist. Das Gesamtpaket muss passen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Rahmengeo) in Bezug auf Körper und Einsatzgebiet. Der Rest ist graue Theorie.

radzwei


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob überhaupt schon jemand das neue Soul hat und fährt. Man hört so gar nichts.



Mercury orange in M ist ausverkauft ...
... und L ist auch schon wech ...


Eaven schrieb:


> ... eins fährt in Buchholz.


----------



## Pirania65 (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe im moment eine Pike mit 150 mm an einer XS Rahmen (Soul) und s.g. Kippverhalten. Deswegen die Frage.
Das es bis 140mm spezifiziert ist, das ist mir bekannt.

Übrigens ist der Soul XS nur ca. 300g leichter als BFe in S


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Mercury orange in M ist ausverkauft ...
> ... und L ist auch schon wech ...



Jau, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum und selbst in England finde ich es eher mager. Wahrscheinlich sind die Soul MK5-Fahrer so mit radeln beschäftigt, dass sie nicht dazu kommen, davon zu berichten.


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Jau, aber es gibt nur sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum und selbst in England finde ich es eher mager. Wahrscheinlich sind die Soul MK5-Fahrer so mit radeln beschäftigt, dass sie nicht dazu kommen, davon zu berichten.



Das ein oder andere Bild von aufgebauten Souls hatte sich ja zumindest schon in die Galerie verirrt.
Foren haben ja die Eigenschaft, dass Leute mit Problemen dort viel eher aufschlagen und was schreiben als diejenigen, die wunschlos glücklich sind. So ruhig wie es hier in letzter Zeit ist, muss es wohl mit den neuen Modellen gut laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2018)

Schöne Bilder. Jetzt noch erzählen, wie es sich fährt, wäre supi.


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2018)

Misst muss ich jetzt noch damit fahren?
Ok na dann gehe ich biken ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ein oder andere Bild von aufgebauten Souls hatte sich ja zumindest schon in die Galerie verirrt.
> Foren haben ja die Eigenschaft, dass Leute mit Problemen dort viel eher aufschlagen und was schreiben als diejenigen, die *wunschlos glücklich sind*. So ruhig wie es hier in letzter Zeit ist, muss es wohl mit den alten Modellen gut laufen



... und wir Dinos erst ...    



scylla schrieb:


> Das ein oder andere Bild von aufgebauten Souls hatte sich ja zumindest schon in die Galerie verirrt.
> Foren haben ja die Eigenschaft, dass Leute mit Problemen dort viel eher aufschlagen und was schreiben als diejenigen, die wunschlos glücklich sind. *So ruhig wie es hier in letzter Zeit ist,* *muss es wohl mit den *neuen *alten Modellen gut laufen *


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2018)

pinke griffe...


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Jetzt noch erzählen, wie es sich fährt, wäre supi.



Erst mal Ausstattung da es evt. auch ein Einfluß auf fahrverhalten hat:
Pike 150mm, Eagle GX komplett, 50/10 vorne 30 Blatt 6mm offset, DT Swiss Spline 2, HR Kaiser, VR Magic Marry, 40mm Vorbau, 740mm Syntace Vector 8°, Formula The One 200/160.

Positiv: Schnelles Ballern, schnelle Kurven/Anleger, steile uphills, Eagle wenn funktioniert dann ist es geil (leise, Kette flattert nicht, Bandbreite)

Negativ: Kippverhalten

Das ist aber der erste eindruck, bin bis jetzt nur ca. 30km gefahren.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2018)

das mit dem kippen könntest Du recht schnell mit mehr sag abstellen, vermute ich. die gabel traveln wäre dann der nächste schritt.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2018)

zum Thema Kippen: wie viel Offset hat die Gabel?


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> zum Thema Kippen: wie viel Offset hat die Gabel?


35 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2018)

Die stinknormale Aftermarkt Pike 27,5 mit ohne Boost oder Plus hat 42mm Offset. 35mm ist der Standrohrdurchmesser


----------



## Hockdrik (19. Juni 2018)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> 35 mm




Hm, das ist extrem wenig. Normal sind 46, kurz 42 und ich dachte, dass 37mm für die Transition-Versionen der Pike die Untergrenze wäre, aber wie auch immer: dann liegt es nicht am Offset, dass die Fuhre kippt, sondern vielleicht doch an dem durch den vielen Federweg, flachen Lenkwinkel und hohem Tretlager.


----------



## Pirania65 (20. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Die stinknormale Aftermarkt Pike 27,5 hat 42mm Offset. 35mm ist der Standrohrdurchmesser



Gabel Offset ist mitte Achse bis mitte Standrohr oder?


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2018)

Mitte Nabenachse bis zur geraden Verlängerung durch die Mitte des Gabelschafts bzw. Steuerrohrs.

Leichter als das Gefummel mit Lot und Messchieber geht's indem man die Zahl abliest, die an der Unterseite der Gabelkrone ins Metall eingeprägt ist 
Bei meiner Pike steht da "42". Und wenn ich es spaßeshalber messe, komme ich +-1mm auf dasselbe Ergebnis. The answer to life the universe and everything


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2018)

Unabhängig vom Offset: das Longshot-Soul ist für 120-140mm FW ausgelegt. Mit 140mm ist es schon auf der extremeren Seite von „flach“. 10mm mehr FW klingen erstmal wenig, in Kombination mit dem kürzesten Oberrohr beim XS Rahmen ist der „Kippelfaktor“ aber am größten. Je länger das OR, desto weniger fällt es auf... einfach mal aufmalen, dann wird es deutlich. Mathematik / Geometrie ist da recht universell  

Mehr SAG führt i.d.R. zu einem (zu) weichen Setup, besser wäre die schon angesprochene Reduzierung auf 140mm - dann fährt sich das Bike ausgewogener. Wobei das noch immer keine Garantie ist, dass Dir das vorgesehene Fahrverhalten nicht auch noch zu kippelig ist. Longshot ist halt erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr eins meiner beiden Longshot BFe auch am oberen Limit des freigegebenen Gabelfederwegs (160mm) und dazu mit eher wenig Sag. Im flachen Gelände auf engen langsamen Strecken ist das ehr ulkig, sinnvoll kann man das imo nur mit ausreichend Gefälle und mit dauerhaft viel Druck am Lenker fahren. Das muss man halt wissen und entscheiden ob man sich darauf einlassen möchte. Ich hab mich dafür entschieden es so zu lassen, weil das für den Einsatzbereich den ich für dieses Rad anpeile eher weniger wichtig ist. Am anderen (Hometrail) BFe wo es mich gestört hat habe ich schlicht und einfach den Federweg runtergetravelt und gut ist. Mehr Sag als gewohnt und für angenehm befunden hatte ich auch zwischendurch probiert, fand ich aber persönlich nicht so geil weil man damit halt die nicht nur die Geometrie in der neutralen Position anpasst sondern auch das Federungsverhalten "zerschießt" und somit die Fahreigenschaften allgemein ganz gewaltig ändert. Wenn man den Gabelfederweg um nur 1cm verkürzt fährt sich die ganze Sache schon deutlich  neutraler, dass der Effekt so stark merkbar ist hätte ich nicht geglaubt bevor ich es ausprobiert habe. Auch Fahrradgeometrie ist und wird immer ein Kompromiss bleiben.

Btw fällt mir gerade was zur Offset Diskussion auf:
geringerer Offset vergrößert den Nachlauf. Denselben Effekt hat ein flacherer Lenkwinkel.
Beim starken Einlenken im Flachen tendiert ein großer Nachlauf dazu das Vorderrad in die Kurve kippen zu lassen. Theoretisch müsste also ein geringerer Offset (damit größerer Nachlauf) diesen "Kipp-Effekt" noch verstärken. <<Theoriemodus off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (20. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Offset: das Longshot-Soul ist für 120-140mm FW ausgelegt. Mit 140mm ist es schon auf der extremeren Seite von „flach“. 10mm mehr FW klingen erstmal wenig, in Kombination mit dem kürzesten Oberrohr beim XS Rahmen ist der „Kippelfaktor“ aber am größten. Je länger das OR, desto weniger fällt es auf... einfach mal aufmalen, dann wird es deutlich. Mathematik / Geometrie ist da recht universell
> 
> Mehr SAG führt i.d.R. zu einem (zu) weichen Setup, besser wäre die schon angesprochene Reduzierung auf 140mm - dann fährt sich das Bike ausgewogener. Wobei das noch immer keine Garantie ist, dass Dir das vorgesehene Fahrverhalten nicht auch noch zu kippelig ist. Longshot ist halt erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Ich verstehe Zahlen und Buchstaben auch Mathematik / Geometrie ist mir nicht fremd, wusste schon vor dem Kauf das es für FW 120-140mm ist. Trotzdem denke ich dass es nicht an den 10 mm liegt. Auch diese 10 mm FW sind nicht immer 10 mm 
Wenn einer eine 140 mm Gabel (Pike) mit 15% Sag fährt ist das lt. Mathematik 119 mm (Standposition)
Wenn einer wie ich 25% Sag fährt ist das 105 mm
Wenn ich jetzt 150mm mit 25% Sag rechne sind das bei mir 112 mm
Mit 20% Sag = 120 mm

Mit Zahlen / Statistik kann ich bestens umgehen 

Was ich damit sagen will?
Vergesse das ganze und probiere es aus, glaube nicht an alles was Cotic schreibt. Wahrscheinlich würden viele das Kippverhalten gar nicht merken 
Es ist nicht schlimm vielleicht gewönne ich mich daran und finde dann dieses verhalten als angemessen oder vorteilhaft.
Ich habe gestern bei langsamen fahren z.B. Berg auf, enge Kurven als Nachteil gefunden.
Allerdings bei schnellen Fahren vor allem Kurven wieder vorteilhaft.
Also ich gebe mir und dem Bike erst mal Zeit. Probiere noch andere Vorbauten z.B. Flat aus erst dann wenn ich nicht klar kommen soll gehe ich an den 140mm FW ran. Ich brauche aber viel Federweg, ich liebe Federweg


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2018)

Am Ende bleibt eine Erkenntnis: alles ist relativ 

...nur das Fahrgefühl ist tendenziell subjektiv. 

Insofern: fahren geh‘n, Spass haben


----------



## Pirania65 (20. Juni 2018)

42mm Offset


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Btw fällt mir gerade was zur Offset Diskussion auf:
> geringerer Offset vergrößert den Nachlauf. Denselben Effekt hat ein flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Beim starken Einlenken im Flachen tendiert ein großer Nachlauf dazu das Vorderrad in die Kurve kippen zu lassen. Theoretisch müsste also ein geringerer Offset (damit größerer Nachlauf) diesen "Kipp-Effekt" noch verstärken. <<Theoriemodus off



Einspruch Euer Ehren: meines Wissens nach führt der kürzere Offset zwar wie ein flacherer Lenkwinkel zu einem eher trägeren Lenkverhalten, reduziert aber den FlipFlop-Effekt und führt zu einem runderen Lenkverhalten.

Cy nennt es das "Locked-in"-Gefühl, wenn das Bike durch eine Gabel mit viel Offset "sehr agil" in einen bestimmten Grad von Seitenneigung kippt und da dann "nicht besonders agil" verharrt. Manchen gibt das Stabilität und Sicherheit, andere empfinden es als unrund und kipplig.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2018)

Interessante Abhandlung zum Thema Offset:
https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/pushing-the-limits-of-fork-offset-an-experiment-45343/

Er gibt dir Recht: _"Shorter offset also reduces the ‘floppy’ feeling that can occur when tackling tight corners, where the wheel can feel like it wants to tuck under.  This, Chris reckons, is nothing to do with trail, but simply the fact that a longer offset will put the contact patch further inside of the bike when cornering, causing it to pull to the inside of the turn. It certainly feels this way when returning to the longer offset, as the front wheel seems to want to turn sharply on its own accord, giving a twitchy feeling."
_
Sorry für OT, hat mich gerade einfach interessiert


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Interessante Abhandlung zum Thema Offset:
> https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/pushing-the-limits-of-fork-offset-an-experiment-45343/
> 
> Er gibt dir Recht: _"Shorter offset also reduces the ‘floppy’ feeling that can occur when tackling tight corners, where the wheel can feel like it wants to tuck under.  This, Chris reckons, is nothing to do with trail, but simply the fact that a longer offset will put the contact patch further inside of the bike when cornering, causing it to pull to the inside of the turn. It certainly feels this way when returning to the longer offset, as the front wheel seems to want to turn sharply on its own accord, giving a twitchy feeling."
> ...




So gut hat es mir noch keiner erklärt -> vielen Dank für den Text, @scylla!
Ich kann demnächst von 37mm Offset berichten. Habe einem Transition Händler eine kurze MY18 Pike aus den Rippen geleiert. 
Und ich mag zwar kein träges Lenkverhalten, liebe aber rundes Lenkverhalten und hoffe, dass der kurze Vorbau und der gemäßigte Lenkwinkel bei Federweg am unteren Limit die Trägheit vom kurzen Offset kompensiert und ich ein rund lenkendes agiles Rad habe.

@orudne: der Text oben dürfte Dich auch interessieren. Den hattest Du mir sogar schon mal geschickt, aber die Passage hat mir damals noch nicht so viel gesagt/ist mir nicht in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich kann demnächst von 37mm Offset berichten.



Unbedingt berichten 

Ich hatte bisher immer gedacht, dass nur der reine Nachlauf das Thema Lenkung beeinflussen würde. Dass man den Offset dabei separat abhandeln muss war mir irgendwie noch garnicht in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2018)

ich bezweifle, dass ich das merke...


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ich bezweifle, dass ich das merke...



Der im verlinkten Artikel hat es jedenfalls stark bemerkt.
Leider so schwierig das selbst auszuprobieren. Meistens gibt es Gabeln ja eh nur in einer Offset-Version (außer OEM und das ist schwierig dranzukommen), und selbst wenn, wäre die Investition für einen Test aus Neugierde doch arg übertrieben.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo an alle Cotics ,

eure Schätzung bitte: Wie hoch hebt der Kerl bei 1:10 vom Boden ab?






ja ja, kein Gen5 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (22. Juni 2018)

Ich denke 57cm. Mit einem 26" wären es sicher 69cm geworden. Das neue BFe 26" als Beispiel, gerade am Lager:


----------



## orudne (22. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Cotics ,
> 
> eure Schätzung bitte: Wie hoch hebt der Kerl bei 1:10 vom Boden ab?
> 
> ...


Ca 75cm ...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich denke 57cm. Mit einem 26" wären es sicher 69cm geworden. Das neue BFe 26" als Beispiel, gerade am Lager:Anhang anzeigen 744497



lechz ...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich denke 57cm. Mit einem 26" wären es sicher 69cm geworden. Das neue BFe 26" als Beispiel, gerade am Lager:Anhang anzeigen 744497



long, low, slack & 26" ...


----------



## Pirania65 (23. Juni 2018)

Das geht mit meinem Soul nicht  liegt warscheinlich an der Rahmen Farbe


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Juni 2018)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Das geht mit meinem Soul nicht  liegt warscheinlich an der Rahmen Farbe



Nee, die Rahmenfarbe kann's eigentlich auch nicht sein, ich habe das Cotic-Orange, zwar in glänzend, aber das hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Fahrtechnik ...   
Vielleicht liegt's bei mir ja doch an der Laufrradgröße ...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2018)

das alte bfe ging so easy in den bunnyhop, mit dem gen5 ist das voll arbeit. bin letztens mit dem HR an so einer parkplatzkette hängen geblieben... lebensgefährlich so ein gen5 ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich denke 57cm. Mit einem 26" wären es sicher 69cm geworden. Das neue BFe 26" als Beispiel, gerade am Lager:Anhang anzeigen 744497


irgendwie...


----------



## Schwimmer (23. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> irgendwie...



"irgendwie ..."
... überlegst Du, ob Du eines nehmen solltest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> "irgendwie ..."
> ... überlegst Du, ob Du eines nehmen solltest ...


... hätte ich das gerne gewusst bevor ich ein 27.5er gekauft habe... das ist kein vorwurf an irgendjemand, nur eine feststellung. 
meine glaskugel war auch schon mal besser, im moment kommen nur wiederholungen von lassie...


----------



## orudne (23. Juni 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So gut hat es mir noch keiner erklärt -> vielen Dank für den Text, @scylla!
> Ich kann demnächst von 37mm Offset berichten. Habe einem Transition Händler eine kurze MY18 Pike aus den Rippen geleiert.
> Und ich mag zwar kein träges Lenkverhalten, liebe aber rundes Lenkverhalten und hoffe, dass der kurze Vorbau und der gemäßigte Lenkwinkel bei Federweg am unteren Limit die Trägheit vom kurzen Offset kompensiert und ich ein rund lenkendes agiles Rad habe.
> 
> @orudne: der Text oben dürfte Dich auch interessieren. Den hattest Du mir sogar schon mal geschickt, aber die Passage hat mir damals noch nicht so viel gesagt/ist mir nicht in Erinnerung geblieben.


Ja, den Text hatte ich Dir schon mal geschickt ;-)


a.nienie schrieb:


> ich bezweifle, dass ich das merke...


Mmhh, klar kommt schon darauf an was man fährt, aber ich finde den Unterschied spürbar. 
Man muss sich beim Fahren auf so Sachen auch dann mal konzentrieren. *

Mit 42 mm statt 46 mm lenkt es sich, wie in dem Text beschrieben, runder. 

Was ich jetzt aber festgestellt hab ist auch der Effekt, dass das Fahrrad „kürzer“ wird. 
Ich bin mit 190 cm genau zwischen L und XL. Mit den alten Gabeln (und 60 mm Vorbau) fährt es sich gut. 
Mit 42 mm fühlt es eher sich zu klein an. Seit dem ich die Pike drin hab hätte ich gern einen XL Rocket. 

Mag sein, dass wenn man in der Mitte einer Größe ist (als nicht zwischen M und L, oder so), dass dann der Effekt nicht so krass auffällt. 

* Wer jetzt sagt, dass man sich das dann auch einbilden kann, weil man das erhoffte Ergebnis erwartet und/oder erhofft, ... ja eventuell, aber ein halbwegs geschultes Ohr kann eine Oboe von einem Fagott und einer Klarinette unterscheiden, jemand ungeübtes nicht. Das ist anerkannter Maßen keine Einbildung.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... hätte ich das gerne gewusst bevor ich ein 27.5er gekauft habe... das ist kein vorwurf an irgendjemand, nur eine feststellung.
> meine glaskugel war auch schon mal besser, im moment kommen nur wiederholungen von lassie...



... da wird Dir geholfen ...
Kuckst Du ...

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe26#gallery


----------



## __U3__ (17. Juli 2018)

Sind die Decals am Rahmen eigentlich unter Lack oder nur Aufkleber?


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juli 2018)

bei allen Cotics die ich kenne unterm Lack


----------



## Marco-1900 (17. Juli 2018)

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, zufriedene Leute schreiben weniger im Forum.
Ich habe mein Soul jetzt seit Weihnachten, war wohl das erste überhaupt in Deutschland.
Und seit Anfang des Jahres war ich nicht mehr im Forum 



Zum Sommer hat es leichte Reifen bekommen, ich bin rund um zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. Juli 2018)

Hey @Marco-1900,

vielen Dank fürs Melden!
Magst Du trotz der Zufriedenheit ein bisschen mehr schreiben zur "Umstellung" auf Longshot? Easy, machbar, gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juli 2018)

Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, zufriedene Leute schreiben weniger im Forum.
> Ich habe mein Soul jetzt seit Weihnachten, war wohl das erste überhaupt in Deutschland.
> Und seit Anfang des Jahres war ich nicht mehr im Forum
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Teil ...


----------



## Marco-1900 (18. Juli 2018)

Erstmal zu meiner Fahrweise um meinen Eindruck besser einschätzen zu können.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich die schnelle Feierabenrunde auf sandig, wurzlig, verwinkelten Hometrails im Teuteburgerwald.
Technisch bin ich nicht so die Leuchte, deswegen kann ich zu Bunnyhop und Manuals nicht viel sagen.

Die Umstellung von einem alten Cube und einem Focus Spine war leicht, keine große Anpassung nötig.
Ich habe lange überlegt wie man das Lenkverhalten am besten beschreiben kann, es ist ein bisschen wie ein Boot, beim Einlenken folgt das Rad in einem leicht verzögerten Bogen. Das hört sich jetzt schlimmer an als es ist, ich finde das sehr angenehm, im gegensatz zu klassischen Rädern die beim Einlenken dazu neigen von alleine weiter ein zu lenken, muss du beim Soul immer ein wenig am Lenker in Kurvenrichtung ziehen um die Spur zu halten.
Das finde ich sehr Vertrauenserweckend, und animiert zum "laufen lassen".
Das bezieht sich auf eine 120mm Gabel mit 35mm Vorbau.



Gruß
Marco


----------



## Hockdrik (21. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Teilen Deines Eindrucks! 



Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Hometrails im Teuteburgerwald



der Teuto! das ist ja fast Heimat 



Marco-1900 schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr Vertrauenserweckend



das ist ja dann ganz im Sinne von Cy


----------



## DAKAY (21. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... hätte ich das gerne gewusst bevor ich ein 27.5er gekauft habe... das ist kein vorwurf an irgendjemand, nur eine feststellung.
> meine glaskugel war auch schon mal besser, im moment kommen nur wiederholungen von lassie...


 signatur

Oder sollte ich mir so ein 26" Rahmendingsi kaufen, würde Laufräder sparen tun


----------



## Eaven (21. Juli 2018)

Vorsicht, das neue 26" BFe hat diese spooky neue Long-Geometrie


----------



## DAKAY (21. Juli 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> spooky


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Juli 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das spooky 26" BFe hat diese neue Long-Geometrie


----------



## mihael (3. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Ich suche wieder ein Stahlhardtail, welches ich hier hauptsächlich bei uns in den Bergen nutze. da sind meist Touren mit 1000hm Aufstiegen mit anschließenden Single trail Abfahrten dabei. ( Wohne in Österreich, im Montafon, da gibts nur Berge).
Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher ob ich nach dem damaligen BFE 275 ausschau halten soll, dass ich leider verkauft habe, (ob man überhaupt Glück hat noch eines zu bekommen), einem Solaris oder eben dem neuen etwas verlängerten Soul.
Ich bin mir wegen der Rahmengröße nicht wirkiich sicher.
ich bin 1.69 mit 80iger Schrittlänge. also eher lange Beine für meine Körpergröße. Das Bike wird auch hin und wieder im Bikepark ausgeführt auf flowigen Strecken hier bei uns.

Ich habe noch ein Foto von mir auf dem Bike, dass man die Proportionen etwas besser einschätzen kann. das war das Cotic soul 275 in Grösse S mit 60er Vorbau und einer 100mm Federgabel. von Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Sattel habe ich meist 70 als gute Tretposition eingestellt.
Meine Eigentlich Frage. Fährt jemand das Soul mit ähnlicher Körpergröße und kann was dazu sagen?

lg


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2018)

Hi, ich würde dir wieder zu einem S raten. Die Größensprünge sind unverändert, d.h. wenn du mal ein S hattest - es sieht ja auf dem Foto passend aus - dann kannst du auch wieder eine Longshot-Geometrie in S nehmen. Klar, 100er Gabel und 60iger Vorbau passt nicht mehr in das aktuelle Soul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (23. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Small



Ist das wirklich ein Small Rahmen Bei dem kurzen Sattelrohr, was angegeben ist, hätte ich eigentlich erwartet das Oberrohr und Sattelstreben parallel übergehen!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. September 2018)

ja


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2018)

Sooo... was sich lange wehrt, wird endlich gut.
  
Soul MK5 in Größe M mit 120mm Gabel

Merke:

die Millimeter-Angaben von Cotic sollte man ernst nehmen, denn wenn die Empfehlung z.B. “35-50mm Vorbau” lautet, sollte man keinen 30er Vorbau mit 16° Backsweep-Lenker verbauen, sonst untersteuert die Fuhre
ansonsten: Longshot kann schon gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, wenn man a) eh immer “zu kleine” Shortshot Rahmen mit b) “zu kurzen” Vorbauten gefahren ist c) leicht Nackenschmerzen bekommt und d) keine allzu flexible Fahrtechnik hat
aber es soll ja gut sein, sich auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter ab und zu umzugewöhnen und mit dem richtigen Vorbau wird das jetzt auch klappen


----------



## Schwimmer (5. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sooo... was lange sich lange wehrt, wird endlich gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 791849 Anhang anzeigen 791850 Anhang anzeigen 791851
> Soul MK5 in Größe M mit 120mm Gabel
> 
> ...



... wie, lange gedauert ...  
... ich sach's ja schon lange ... 
Bei dem Sattelauszug, da wolltest Du keinen Rahmen in L?
Das spricht dann auch für den Punkt c.)


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sooo... was sich lange wehrt, wird endlich gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 791849 Anhang anzeigen 791850 Anhang anzeigen 791851
> Soul MK5 in Größe M mit 120mm Gabel
> 
> ...



Na es geht doch


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Bei dem Sattelauszug, da wolltest Du keinen Rahmen in L?



Nein, obwohl ich am oberen Rand der empfohlenen Körpergrößen-Spanne von M liege, wollte und will ich definitiv keinen Rahmen in Größe L. Schon gar nicht bei den langen Longshot-Rahmen und den - zumindest im Sitzen - besonders langen Souls. Da ich aber wie gesagt schon immer für meine Körpergröße eher kompakte Rahmen und kurze Vorbauten fahre, will das nicht viel heißen.


----------



## scylla (6. November 2018)

Also der 16° Backsweep war des Rätsels Lösung?
(So arg krumme Turnstangen hat Cy sicher eh nicht auf dem Plan gehabt bei seiner Vorbaulängen-Empfehlung)


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2018)

bei 16grad kann man vorbaulängenmäßig noch ein bis zwei cm drauflegen, dann passt das wieder.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Also der 16° Backsweep war des Rätsels Lösung?
> (So arg krumme Turnstangen hat Cy sicher eh nicht auf dem Plan gehabt bei seiner Vorbaulängen-Empfehlung)





a.nienie schrieb:


> bei 16grad kann man vorbaulängenmäßig noch ein bis zwei cm drauflegen, dann passt das wieder.



Ja, ich schätze auch, dass der 16° Backsweep (in meinem Fall ein SQLab 311) aus den 30mm nominelle Vorbaulänge ca. 15mm effektive Vorbaulänge gemacht hat. Mit dem 45mm Vorbau dürfte es jetzt bei geschätzten 30mm effektive Vorbaulänge sein und damit im empfohlenen Bereich liegen.

Wie auch immer: jetzt ist es besser. 
Also bisher kein überraschendes Wegrutschen des Vorderrades mehr. Insgesamt schon noch gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich, aber das könnte eben auch an meiner unflexiblen Wesensart/Fahrtechnik liegen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass ich von Anfang an sicher und zügig unterwegs war. Selbst das Wegrutschen ließ sich immer schnell einfangen, ein bisschen so wie man es ja auch bei diversen Longshot-Tests gelesen hat: man hat gefühlt für Korrekturen mehr Zeit.

Alles gut also. Werde dennoch den kürzeren und aus meiner Sicht verspielteren, allerdings mit 27,5er HR und 130mm Gabel auch völlig _falsch_ aufgebauten, Solaris MK1 M Rahmen im Stall behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco-1900 (3. Dezember 2018)

Der Vorderreifen hat auch einen merkbaren Einfluss auf das Handling.
Ich bin den Sommer über Vorne wie hinten Schwalbe Rocket Ron gefahren und war damit eigentlich auch zu frieden, jetzt habe ich im Herbst Vorne nen Specialized Butcher aufgezogen.
Der unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, der Butcher lenkt deutlich direkter, läuft trotzdem besser gerade aus und fühlt sich alles in allem deutlich sicherer an.
Tja da weiß ich garnicht mehr ob ich im nächsten Sommer wieder zurück wechsle.


----------



## Marco-1900 (11. Juni 2019)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update,
mein Soul rennt immer noch zur absoluten Zufriedenheit.
Es hat sich ein wenig in Richtung Marathon gewandelt.
Telestütze raus, leichtere Reifen drauf. Macht auch so sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Dezember 2019)

So... alle Biker mit zartem Gemüt müssen jetzt gaaaanz tapfer sein und im Zweifel auch darauf verzichten, auf diesen Link zu klicken:
zu verkaufen: arg geschundener Cotic Soul MK5 'Longshot' Rahmen in Medium für €500,00

Der optische Zustand passt vielleicht nicht auf den ersten Blick zu dem stattlichen Preis, aber beim aktuell schwachen Umrechnungskurs kosten die Rahmen neu immer noch €770,00 + Versand und sind gebraucht extrem selten im Angebot.

Wie es aufgebaut aussah kann man hier sehen:


Hockdrik schrieb:


> Sooo... was sich lange wehrt, wird endlich gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 791849 Anhang anzeigen 791850 Anhang anzeigen 791851
> Soul MK5 in Größe M mit 120mm Gabel
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2019)

Anknüpfend daran eine Frage:
Fährt hier jemand einen alten Soul (mk1) 26" Rahmen mit 700c Rädern und CX-Bereifung? So Semi-SSP-MonsterleCross


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anknüpfend daran eine Frage:
> Fährt hier jemand einen alten Soul (mk1) 26" Rahmen mit 700c Rädern und CX-Bereifung? So Semi-SSP-MonsterleCross


habe ich bei dem black grape bfe gemacht. wenn das soul auch keinen steg hinter dem tretlager hat passen ca. 45c schlappen rein.
in 650b hatte ich 2.1er drin, meine ich.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Dezember 2019)

Danke!

@Hockdrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## Kaffeejunk (11. März 2020)

Geht demnächst in den Bikemarkt. Jetzt schon Frühbucherrabatt sichern ;-)


----------



## MaxPack (4. April 2020)

Kaffeejunk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 993369
> Geht demnächst in den Bikemarkt. Jetzt schon Frühbucherrabatt sichern ;-)



Hej Kaffeejunk,

welche Rahmngröße ist das denn?


----------



## Kaffeejunk (5. April 2020)

M


----------

